# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  SOS recherche vétérinaire NAC [ Topic unique ]

## adora_MoRpHiNe

Bonjour,
je recherche un vétérinaire NAC en île de France (si possible en région parisienne mais je vais pas chipotter si c'est un peu loin de chez moi). 
Si quelqun pouvait me renseigner, mon petit Pantalaimon et moi lui en serions très reconnaissants    ::   ::  
Merci d'avance ,à bientôt

----------


## amoramor

Fondation Brigitte Bardot 28, rue Vineuse, 75116 Paris
01 45 05 14 60 j'espère que ca te va!   ::

----------


## loo

zioup

----------


## surmulot

Comme on ne doit pas donner de noms sur le forum, je t'envois par MP celui du 14e a Paris que jai vu il y a 2 jours...

----------

Euh... je pense qu'effectivement on ne peut pas donner de nom de veto sur le forum !!!!
Celui que donne loo est tres bien effectivement, celui que t'a donné surmulot aussi   ::    Je t'en donne un 3e par mp qui se trouve dans le 91   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## loo

> Je t'en donne un 3e par mp qui se trouve dans le 91  k:


il commence par un B?    ::

----------


## adora_MoRpHiNe

ohhh merki beaucoup,c gentil, c même adorable  :Smile: 
Mon rat vous fait pleins de bisoux...et moi aussi    ::  
Je téléphone dès demain...je sais pas encore auquel...
a  BIENTOT ET MERCI ENCORE    ::

----------


## °Petsy°

Q. 'cest l'un des meilleur avec le véto B.


j'ai viré les noms entiers.
Merci de continuer dans cette lancée   :Embarrassment: k: 
lethale

----------


## surmulot

ils sont tous bien, je devine qui sont les autres   ::   , donc choisi le plus pres de chez toi sans probleme, ce qui t'est le plus pratique...

----------


## °Petsy°

> ils sont tous bien, je devine qui sont les autres    , donc choisi le plus pres de chez toi sans probleme, ce qui t'est le plus pratique...


si c'est grave moi je dirais le docteur Q ou B    ::

----------


## loo

En ce qui me concerne, le Doc B du 94 (pas celui du 91), je le déconseille vivement.
Parce qu'il nous a pris pour des cons y'a 2 ans avec un de nos animaux (examens intuiles, dire qu'il en avait pas eu les résultats alors qu'après appel au labo, on m'a dit qu'il avait eu les résultats en mains propres la veille, traitement alors qu'il n'y avait aucune chance pour l'animal...)

----------


## °Petsy°

> En ce qui me concerne, le Doc B du 94 (pas celui du 91), je le déconseille vivement.
> Parce qu'il nous a pris pour des cons y'a 2 ans avec un de nos animaux (examens intuiles, dire qu'il en avait pas eu les résultats alors qu'après appel au labo, on m'a dit qu'il avait eu les résultats en mains propres la veille, traitement alors qu'il n'y avait aucune chance pour l'animal...)


ce docteur la a sauver plusieurs cochon d'inde alors que d'autre avaient échoué!il fait des merveilles avec les cochons d'inde!donne des cours etc!

menfin les seuls super fait qu'il a fait c'est avec des cochon d'inde après je ne sais pas!

sinon elle peut aller voir le docteur Q ^^

----------


## loo

Donner des cours dans une école veto ne fait pas tout.
Je t'ai envoyé un mp avec le détail de tout ce qui s'est passé.

----------


## surmulot

Le Dr Q (11e) surtout les lapins...

Le Dr PAD (14e) surtout les nacs + les rongeurs, lapins, furets,reptiles, oiseaux

Le Dr B (94) tous les nacs

Le Dr V (91) tous les rongeurs et les lapins

Il y a aussi l'ecole veterinaire de M.Alfort (94)department des NACS (tous les nacs et micromammiferes + furets, rongeurs, lagomorphes)

----------


## loo

> Le Dr Q (11e) surtout les lapins...


il soigne aussi les rongeurs et furets

Y'a aussi le dr B*****t dans le 91 qui soigne les nacs (rongeurs, lago, furets...)

----------


## surmulot

Et le Dr V aussi dans (91) finalement il y en a pas mal...   ::

----------

> Envoyé par surmulot
> 
> Le Dr Q (11e) surtout les lapins...
> 
> 
> il soigne aussi les rongeurs et furets
> 
> Y'a aussi le *dr B*****t dans le 91* qui soigne les nacs (rongeurs, lago, furets...)


C'est celui la dont je parlais   ::    Je l'aime bien il est passionné de rats, on voit qu'il travaille par amour des animaux et donne très gentiment toutes les explications qu'on veut. 

Comme je le disais ds le mp, il travaille avec le docteur Q. (11è). Lui est spécialisé NAC petits mammiferes et reptiles, le Dr Q. lui est spé NAC petits mammiferes et oiseaux. 

Sinon le 3è tres reputé pour les nacs est le DR D********e ds le 14è.

----------


## surmulot

Comme je suis sur Paris je vais chez le 3e le Dr d'AD...L (14e)

----------


## °Petsy°

> Envoyé par surmulot
> 
> Le Dr Q (11e) surtout les lapins...
> 
> 
> il soigne aussi les rongeurs et furets
> 
> Y'a aussi le dr B*****t dans le 91 qui soigne les nacs (rongeurs, lago, furets...)


mon cochon d'inde avait quelque chose d'assez grave et 10 véto n'avait rien vu et finalement je suis tombé sur ce fabuleux véto qui me la soigné admirablement bien!

(ptit plus lol)

----------


## surmulot

Peux tu me donner par MP STP, les coordonnees du Dr B..... dans le 91 pour quand je vais dans l'Essonnes, on ne sait jamais.... Je ne connais que le Dr V... de renom dans ce depart.. Merci   ::

----------

> Peux tu me donner par MP STP, les coordonnees du Dr B..... dans le 91 pour quand je vais dans l'Essonnes, on ne sait jamais.... Je ne connais que le Dr V... de renom dans ce depart.. Merci


Fait   ::

----------


## surmulot

Merci beaucoup Guizmo   :Embarrassment: k:   ::

----------


## Lars

Le Dr B. du 91 est le vétérinaire de mon association furet.
Il est    :Embarrassment: k:  pour tous les petits mammifères et les reptiles !

Le Dr B. du 94, euh...    ::  
Beaucoup de plaintes, dont une de mon asso auprès du Conseil de l'Ordre    ::

----------


## °Petsy°

oui mais je pense que pour le docteur B du 94 ca dépend des animaux!
Il a sauvé plusieurs chons par des opérations trèès difficiles et les petits chons sont dorénavant sauver!vraiment il est top pour les chons mais pour les autres animaux je ne sais pas

----------


## Fingaïe

Et dans le 93 il n'y en aurait pas un par hazard ?

----------


## Fingaïe

Bon je ne vais pas faire ma difficile je vais prendre ce qu'il y a  :jap:  .
Pourais-je moi aussi avoir les coordonnées des vétérinaires NAC de Paris s'il vous plaît?   ::  
Nous vous en serons très reconnaissants, mon lapin BOB et moi. 


 ::

----------


## surmulot

Je t'envois par MP les 2 pour Paris intra-muros   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## adora_MoRpHiNe

Merki à vous tous  :Smile: 
au moins avec tout ça je suis sûre de trouver au moins un vétérinaire qui pourra soigner mon ratou.Nos avons rendez-vous vendredi soir à République avec le dr Q.J'espère que ça va bien se passer?vous tiens no courant.

----------


## surmulot

Courage et tiens nous au courant   ::

----------

Je connais très bien le Dr V*** du 91 mais *vous serait-il possible de me communiquer par MP le nom du Dr B***dans le 91*
Merçi d'avance.

----------


## loo

> Je connais très bien le Dr V*** du 91 mais *vous serait-il possible de me communiquer par MP le nom du Dr B***dans le 91*
> Merçi d'avance.


mp envoyé    ::

----------

Merçi, en plus il n'st pas loin de chez moi, c'est parfais !!!

----------


## Aurore60

> Merçi, en plus il n'st pas loin de chez moi, c'est parfais !!!


tu verras, il est super comme véto... un vrai passionné    ::   :Embarrassment: k:

----------

J'espère simplement ne pas avoir besoin de lui trop rapidement !!!!!

----------


## Liza

c'est pas évident de suivre    ::  

en ce qui concerne 


> Le Dr PAD (14e) surtout les nacs + les rongeurs, lapins, furets,reptiles, oiseaux


 le mien est dans le 14ème, j'aurais donc cru que c'était lui, mais ça ne correspond pas aux lettres "PAD".  Moi ce serait plus "EAdL"     ::  
Qq peut-il m'envoyer le nom en mp pr savoir qui est ce mystérieux _Docteur PAD_  ::   ?

----------


## surmulot

> c'est pas évident de suivre    
> 
> en ce qui concerne 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Le Dr PAD (14e) surtout les nacs + les rongeurs, lapins, furets,reptiles, oiseaux
> 			
> ...


NON, c'est lui excuses moi    ::   je me suis embrouillee dans les initiales, c'est bien E.AdL    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Liza

ok 
 :merci:

----------


## Emiliegarou

bonjour,
mon copin et moi avons acheté un lapin nain mini (ou lapin toy), même si en apparence on ne voit aucun problème, on aimerai l'emmener chez le vétérinaire histoire de tout contrôler et vaccinner si besoin.
seulement voilà, on ne sais pas chez quel vétérinaire et je me demander si il été possible que vous me donniez une ou deux adresses, dans le 91 principalement, de vétérinaires qui connaisse bien les lapins.
j'ai fait quelque recherche sur les pages jaunes et google, mais ils ne disent pas quelles sont leurs spécialisations.

je vous remercie d'avance de vos précieuse réponses.

----------


## Lars

Je t'envois ça !

----------


## adora_MoRpHiNe

Bonzour, ben je suis donc allée chez le dr Q. avec mon adoré ,il a une forte inflammation de la cornée si j'ai bien compris, c'est pas trop grave mais difficile à soigner,il était terrorisé le pauvre...
Il a eu droit à une piqure dans la paupière et à un traitement.
En plus c'est la première fois que je rencontre des vétérinaires aussi gentils,on sent qu'ils aiment vraiment les animaux...et ils sont plus délicats que certains!!!
voilivoilou,j'espère que son traitement va marcher,j'y retourne dans 15 jours normalement pr une visite de contrôle,suis soulagée,je vous remercie encore 
 bonne soirée

----------


## adora_MoRpHiNe

oulàlà,suis désolée  je sais pas ce qui se passe,mes messages ne s'affichent pas dans les bonnes pages    ::  
Il faudrait que j'apprenne un jour à me servir correctement d'un forum    ::

----------


## °Petsy°

Bonjour,pourrais-je avoir les coordoné du docteur B. dans le 91?

----------


## Lars

Je t'envois ça Petsy    ::

----------


## °Petsy°

> Je t'envois ça Petsy


merci    ::

----------

je confirme que le docteur B du 91 est génial ! humain, passionné... toujours près à aider des personnes par téléphone même si il les a pas en tant que client.

mais n'allez pas trop chez lui, après il faudra que j'attende pour avoir un rendez vous   :grrr: 


il a gérer le SDA de mes 30 rats (2 qui ont décédé "seulement")
de même pour l'épidémie de poux...
les AVC de lara, elle court sur mon canapé en ce moment...

j'ai été une fois voir le véto du 11e qui travaille avec, il est super bien aussi !

----------


## Requiem

*Moi c'est pour une p'tite souris qui n'arrête pas de se gratter, si quelqu'un peut m'aider*  ::

----------


## la bernoise

Je voudrais bien les coordonnées du vétérinaire B dans le 91, si quelqu'un peut m'aider !

C'est pour mon chonchon malade    ::

----------


## Zem

Bonjour

Je suis preneur de votre liste de vétos NAC en IDF. Mon Chinchilla s'est vu diagnostiquer une tumeur par un véto alors que ça pourrait être un abces dentaire je n'ai pas confiance et je voudrais un avis rapidement pour nous rassurer.

Merci d'avance

----------


## loo

> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis preneur de votre liste de vétos NAC en IDF. Mon Chinchilla s'est vu diagnostiquer une tumeur par un véto alors que ça pourrait être un abces dentaire je n'ai pas confiance et je voudrais un avis rapidement pour nous rassurer.
> 
> Merci d'avance


je t'ai envoyé un mp

----------


## P'tite souris

Je rapelle qu'il est interdit de mettre les coordonées d'un vétérinaire sur un forum.

C'est assimilié à de la publicité et totalement interdit par leur code de déontologie. 

Mais en mp, y a pas de soucis    ::

----------


## Zem

> Envoyé par Zem
> 
> Bonjour
> 
> Je suis preneur de votre liste de vétos NAC en IDF. Mon Chinchilla s'est vu diagnostiquer une tumeur par un véto alors que ça pourrait être un abces dentaire je n'ai pas confiance et je voudrais un avis rapidement pour nous rassurer.
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> 
> je t'ai envoyé un mp


Très bien le docteur Q.  Pas de tumeur et une dent extraite. Tout va bien
Merci

----------


## titepeluche

Coucou tout le monde, je m'appelle Aurore, j'ai un adorable cochon d'inde qui s'appelle Scratchy. J'habite à Cheptainville dans l'Essonne, je l'ai déjà emmené chez un vétérinaire près de chez moi mais ils avaient l'air d'être face à un extra-terrestre. J'aimerai savoir si vous connaissez un vétérinaire qui s'y connaît en cochon d'inde dans le 91 s'il vous plaît. Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée!

----------


## Coco 72

Pour infos, le Docteur Q a déménagé depuis la fin avril, il est maintenant dans le 12ème toujours à paris dans une grande clinique! Pour ceux qui veulent l'adresse, me contacter en pm   ::  




> Coucou tout le monde, je m'appelle Aurore, j'ai un adorable cochon d'inde qui s'appelle Scratchy. J'habite à Cheptainville dans l'Essonne, je l'ai déjà emmené chez un vétérinaire près de chez moi mais ils avaient l'air d'être face à un extra-terrestre. J'aimerai savoir si vous connaissez un vétérinaire qui s'y connaît en cochon d'inde dans le 91 s'il vous plaît. Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée!


je t'envoie les coordonnées par pm    ::  

 ::

----------


## flavie84

salut, pourriez vous me donner l'adresse du dr v et b du 91 s'il vous plait?

----------


## Pitikiwi

Connaissez vous les tarifs du Dr Van***..? ceux du Dr Q ont encore augmentés!!    ::

----------


## Lars

> salut, pourriez vous me donner l'adresse du dr v et b du 91 s'il vous plait?


Je t'envois les coordonnées du Dr B., c'est le véto de mon asso  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## malicia382

Coucou, dsl de squatter le sujet mais je cherche un maximum d'adresse de véto spécialisé NAC (et en particulier pour les rats), enfin au moins 3 ou 4, histoire d'être prête en cas d'urgence  :Smile:  je connais d'excellent véto dans le 77 (celles qui soignent la plupart des furets de FREE) mais c'est très très loin de chez moi et surtout, pas d'autre moyen que la voiture pour y aller. Donc si vous avez des adresses du coter du 92-91-94 enfin dans toute la région parisienne en fait, pouvez-vous me les envoyer en MP? Et si possible pas trop chère (j'aimerais emmener mes ratounes faire des visites de contrôle pour m'assurer que tout va bien de temps en temps, mais à 45euro la visite...par rats o__o)    ::    (oui je sais je suis chi**te dsl lol)
Merci d'avance =)

----------


## Pitikiwi

Connaissez vous le prix d'une consultation chez le Dr V*****?

----------


## malicia382

Hm si tu parles du docteur V.. qui est à Verrière, c'est lui qui n'a pas vu que notre premier pinou avec un coryza et qui lui a donner plein de medoc bizarre.... :?  donc ma soeur l'aime pas mais alors pas du tout...

----------


## Pitikiwi

Celui qui est a machin sous buisson? C'est bizarre c'est lui qui ecrit des articles sur rongeurs. net je crois...il est sensé s'y connaitre bien! 
Votre pinou s'en est sorti?

----------


## malicia382

Machin le buisson? tu veux dire verrière le buisson? c'est peut-être pas le même, je t'envoie son nom en mp. 
Non quand on a fini par comprendre que c'était un coyza il était trop tard on ne pouvait plus le guérir, on lui a fait des infusions, on a même louer une machine spéciale pour ça, le pauvre a eu le droit à tout: infusion, pipettes, piqures quotidiennes... au bout d'un an il a fait une grosse rechute et on l'a fait piquer parce qu'il souffrait trop    ::   encore maintenant il me manque, c'était un super pinou il vivait en liberté dans la maison, il faisait plein de bisous et de calin, il jouait... mais vers la fin il avait vraiment plus de force. C'était un lapin d'animalerie!!foutu animalerie    :Stick Out Tongue: an: 

Mais maintenant  il est avec ta cannelle, je suis sur qu'ils galopent tout les 2 ensemble en se disant "chouette!! plus de médoc!!" lol    ::

----------


## Pitikiwi

Oui on parle bien du même...mais je demandais le prix d'une consultation juste par curiosité, au cas ou le Dr Q serait absent un jour d'urgence.
Je ne fais de toute façon confiance qu'à lui, j'ai vu plein de vétos NAC et j'ai eu l'impression que c'était le seul vraiment compétent pour les lapins.Peut être que d'autres gens diront qu'il est bof pour les oiseaux ou les reptiles mais pour les lapins c LE spécialiste. Mais il est cher    ::  

Pour les vaccins et les actes simples je vais voir le Dr EAD rue de Gergovie il est un peu moins cher    ::

----------


## Coco 72

Q est vraiment un pro des nacs et fait des merveilles.

Certes il est pas donné, c'est la rançon du talent.

Mais il n'est pas intéressé.

Il suit mon petit Hugo, 2 ans en fin de vie, qui a eu un abcès il y a un mois.
2 semaines après, il lui a trouvé une tumeur naissante super mal placée.

Il ne veut pas tenter l'opération car il estime qu'elle est trop dansgereuse et handicapante.

Donc par respect de l'animal et son droit à une fin digne, il continue de le suivre pour lui apporter les soins de confort. Je l'ai revu hier et il ne m'a rien pris.

Q est vraiment adorable!

----------


## princessealine

Bonjour

je recherche également l'adresse d'un véto dans le 91 pour mon petit lapin. Je dois le faire castrer prochainement et je souhaite aller chez quelqu'un de confiance. Apparement, le docteur B**** dans le 91 est assez très bon. Pouvez vous me communiquer ses coordonnées?

Je vous remercie par avance

 :merci:

----------


## Cahuètes

Je t'envoie un mp princessealine  :Smile:

----------


## princessealine

Merci beaucoup

----------


## laureci94

Bonjour, désolée de demander ça mais pourrais-je avoir les adresses des Dr Q et D à Paris ?
Et celles aussi des Dr B (94 et 91) et du Dr V (91) ??
Merci pour mes chons.
 :merci:  :merci:

----------


## Cahuètes

Je t'ai envoyé par mp, les coordonnées du Dr Q. et du Dr B. (celui du 91). Je vais voir les 2 qui travaillent d'ailleurs ensemble et ils sont vraiment très bien.

Je ne connais pas les coordonnées des autres.

----------


## Coco 72

Pm envoyés!

Je ne connais pas le dr V*** par contre, donc je suis intéressée par son nom et ses coordonnées    ::  

 :merci:

----------


## Coco 72

Dr Q est pour moi le meilleur    :Embarrassment: k:  (par expérience, toutes ces opé, au gaz, sont des succès, il est vraiment très bon et gentil).

Les drs B et DLP sont aussi vraiment très bien. Je les ai déjà consulté.

DR V* j'attend vos réponses    ::  

 :merci:

----------


## laureci94

moi aussi je recherche des bonnes adresses de vétos !!   ::  
Si vous connaissez le Dr v*** ?? 
Que pensez vous du Dr B dans le 94 ?

----------


## gwen91

Bonjour,

J'aurai aimé savoir si il était possible de me donner à moi aussi les les coordonnées du Dr Q. et du Dr B. pour mon petit Pipan qui ne va pas trés bien dut sa perte d'appétit mais a qui on ne trouve rien " d'apparent ".

Merci beaucoup

----------


## Loane

Bonjour,

Je recherche un vétérinaire spécialisé NAC et plus particulièrement cochons d'inde, dans le 45, 28, 91. Sinon j'ai entendu parler de la clinique vétérinaire C... - G.....- L.... à Lucé (28) , quelqun a deja eu affaire à eux?

Merci d'avance   ::

----------


## Coco 72

je t'envoie un pm    ::

----------


## Loane

::   merci.

et j'ai une question, est-ce que le prix de la consultation sera doublé vu que j'aurai 2 cochons d'inde? 
ca n'est pas un problème pour moi, c'est juste pour savoir à quoi m'attendre .

----------


## Iridal

> Que pensez vous du Dr B dans le 94 ?


Si on parle bien du même spé en NAC dont le nom finit pas un e lol, je le trouve bien par rapport aux merdes que j'ai rencontré... 
Je suis allée le voir pour une de mes chonnes, comme tous les vétos faut foutre la pression    ::    mais il m'a aidé à la sauver   :ange2: 
Sinon il n'hésite pas à expliquer ce que je trouve très important parce que j'ai rencontré des   :grrr:  qui étaient radins en explications ! 

Même si je ne souhaite pas changer de vétos pour mes chonnes, mais comme des fois il n'est pas là et puis vaut mieux prévoir à l'avance, je serais intéressée par les coordonnées des autres vétos Nac si qqn est peut me les transmettre par mp   :merci:

----------


## Iridal

> merci.
> 
> et j'ai une question, est-ce que le prix de la consultation sera doublé vu que j'aurai 2 cochons d'inde? 
> ca n'est pas un problème pour moi, c'est juste pour savoir à quoi m'attendre .


A mon avis ça dépend, si c'est un véto chez qui tu vas régulièrement, sympa, pas radin il te fera peut être pas payé les deux consult' sinon à ta place je me préparerais au pire càd deux consultations à payer   :lol2:

----------


## Loane

si quelqun connait le vétérinaire C... dans le 28 (Lucé), merci de me faire signe je voudrais quelques rensignements    ::    merci    ::

----------


## Cahuètes

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai aimé savoir si il était possible de me donner à moi aussi les les coordonnées du Dr Q. et du Dr B. pour mon petit Pipan qui ne va pas trés bien dut sa perte d'appétit mais a qui on ne trouve rien " d'apparent ".
> 
> Merci beaucoup


Je t'envoie un mp  :Smile:

----------


## surmulot

Perso je suis tres satisfaite de DLP dans le 14e.. je pense qu'ils sont tous bien en tout cas ils travaillent beaucoup ce qui est un signe de competence   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## rosenoire

est-ce que je pourrais avoir les coordonnées de ce véto par mp svp?

c'est relativement urgent..

merci!    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## la_puce

tu veux celle de quel véto ??

----------


## Marie91

Je suis allée vois docteur B dans le 91 avec la ratte d'une amie. Je suis arrivée samedi a 18h20/25, la clinique vétérinaire avait fermé a 18h, mais j'ai sonné et il m'a prise quand même en consultation.

Il m'a redonné les médicaments qu'avaient la puce pour sa grosseur a la patte la fois précédente et m'a facturé 5 euros. Donc c'est vraiment très peu. C'était certes speed mais ca se comprend, les consultations étaient terminées depuis une demi heure...

Je le conseille vivement !!!

----------

je remets le lien ici.

J'ai trouvé ce site: http://www.lesbibisagrigri.fr/vetos.php
Ils disposent d'une liste de vétérinaires spécialisés NAC classés par régions qu'ils envoient par mail sur demande   ::

----------


## Mauricette

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum.
Je reviens de chez le vétérinaire, car mon lapin a une énorme boule sur le ventre derrière la pate avant droite.
Elles n'ont pas réussi à déterminer si c'était un abces ou une tumeur, mais dans tous les cas, elles disent qu'ils faut l'opérer, et que vu son âge, et la fragilité d'un lapin, il a peu de chance de survis.

J'aurai souhaiter avoir une adresse de véto qui serai peut être plus spécialisé dans les lapins dans mon département (91), car j'ai déjà perdu un lapin, très jeune d'une opération du même type ... et si nous n'avons pas d'autre choix que l'opération, j'aimerai lui donner toutes les chances possibles.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Mauricette

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens de m'inscrire sur ce forum.
Je reviens de chez le vétérinaire, car mon lapin a une énorme boule sur le ventre derrière la pate avant droite.
Elles n'ont pas réussi à déterminer si c'était un abces ou une tumeur, mais dans tous les cas, elles disent qu'ils faut l'opérer, et que vu son âge, et la fragilité d'un lapin, il a peu de chance de survis.

J'aurai souhaiter avoir une adresse de véto qui serai peut être plus spécialisé dans les lapins dans mon département (91), car j'ai déjà perdu un lapin, très jeune d'une opération du même type ... et si nous n'avons pas d'autre choix que l'opération, j'aimerai lui donner toutes les chances possibles.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Mauricette

Désolée pour le double post, fausse manip    ::

----------


## rosenoire

ils n'ont pas su te dire si c'est une tumeur ou un abscès???   :suspect: 

la différence c'est que sur le dessus de la boule il y a une petite croute quand c'est un abscès et quand c'est une tumeur la boule tu peux la "bouger" sous la peau un peu.

ta puce a une croute ou pas?

----------


## Mauricette

Non, elles ont essayer de prélever ce qu'il y a dedans, pour voir si c'était du pus, ou des cellules, mais elle a rien réussi a sortir.

C'est un garçon  :Smile: , il a 6 ans.

Non, il n ya pas de croute (ou du moins je l'ai pas vu) mais c'est énorme, elle fait bien 5 cm de long.

----------


## Mauricette

mais a priori d'après mon père la boule ne bouge pas ...
Mais mise a part cette boule, il pête la forme, et la il ets en liberté dans le jardin, j'arrive pas a l'attraper.

----------


## rosenoire

si elle grossi à vu d'oeil et qu'ils n'ont rien sorti c'est une tumeur..

les animaux peuvent vivre pendant plusieurs mois, voire une année avec une tumeur mais il faut surveiller quand même (voir si il y a une baisse d'appetit, si il se déplace difficilement etc...)

si c'est le cas il faut envisager l'euthanasie    ::  

car la tumeur pompe du sang et affaibli l'animal!

as-tu une photo de cette "boule"?    ::

----------


## Mauricette

Ben, en fait j'ia l'impression qu'elle est apparu presque du jour au lendemain.
Je vais essayer de voir un véto plus spécialisé que le mien pour avoir son avis.
Pour la photo je n'en ai pas, je pourrai essayer d'en prendre une ce soir ou demain matin quand il sera rentré dans la maison, mais c'est sous ses poils, on vois vraiment pas gd chose ! c'est surtout impressionant au touché.

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas. J'en suis presque à ésperer que ce soit une tumeur, et à prier pour que ca grossisse pas !
Parce que ça me ferai vraiment mal au coeur de tenter une opération, qui mettra des semaines a cicatricer, et dont ses chances de survie sont minces, alors qu'il à l'air en pleine forme ! Il mange, il court, il va bien quoi ...

----------


## rosenoire

heu pour moi, je prefererais que ce soit un abscès car la tumeur nécessite une opération   :?  :?

----------


## Mauricette

ah bon ? (Je sais pas j'y connais rien ...)
Tu venais pas de dire qu'il pouvait vivre plusieurs mois avec une tumeur ?

En tout cas si tu pouvais m'éclairer un peu sur la différence entre une tumeur et un abces, et aussi sur leur évolution.
Parce que mes parents et moi, on est quand même très tenter de le laisser vivre avec, tt en surveillant l'évolution.

----------


## rosenoire

oui elle peut vivre avec mais à la longue ça va l'épuiser    ::  

un abscès tu peux le percer (tu desinfectes la plaie avec du Daquin par exemple) et le véto perce la boule avec une aiguille, il
compresse la grosseur et du pue mélangé à du sang en sort (c'est impressionant à voir..)   :? 

tandis qu'une tumeur tu dois ouvrir et opérer, plus tôt c'est pris, mieux c'est!

demande une anesthésie sous gaz sinon c'est pas la peine    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mauricette

C'est "marrant" pke les deux vétos que j'ai vu m'ont tous les deux dis que l'abces fallait opérer aussi ...

C'est quoi le plus de l'anesthetie sous gaz ?

----------


## rosenoire

un abscès ce n'est pas vraiment une opération car l'animal n'est pas sous anesthésie!

le plus de l'anesthésie sous gaz est qu'elle est mieux dosée et que tu as plus de chances que ton pepere survive à celle-ci...    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Mauricette

Ok, ben si faut vraiment qu'on fasse l'opération (ce dont on a franchement pas trop envie) on sera plus rassurer avec le gaz alors.

Franchement on en apprend tous les jours, a priori mes vétos ignore que les abces se soignent sans anesthesie ...

----------


## Mauricette

Du coup, en effet je préfèrerais que ce soit un abcès  :Big Grin:

----------


## rosenoire

donc si tu veux la faire opérer => vas vite voir un autre véto  ::   ::  

il y a toujours des risques pour que certains rongeurs ne survivent pas aux anesthésies.. mais bon, ce n'est pas mieux si il vit avec cette tumeur, ça lui donne une chance supplémentaire de s'en sortir!

je croise fort les doigts pour lui!    ::   :bisous3:

----------


## Mauricette

ben dans tous les cas je vais voir un autre véto ! Car tumeur ou abcès, il fera mieux les choses.
Mais ayant déjà perdu un lapin à cause d'une opération de ce type ... on a vraiment des scrupules  :Frown: , ça fait 6 ans qu'il est avec nous, et on a envie qu'il y reste encore ...

----------


## rosenoire

oui je comprend..

mais pour commencer, vas-voir un autre vétérinaire pour avoir un autre avis médical pour ton pinou!

il te dira ce qui sera le plus judicieux de faire    ::   ::

----------


## Mauricette

Ouip  :Big Grin:  je suis tout à fait ok avec toi !
En tout cas merci beaucoup pour tes réponses !

----------


## rosenoire

je t'en pries !

tiens moi au courant    ::

----------


## Mauricette

ouip

----------


## Pitikiwi

Va voir le Dr Q! c'est le grand spécialiste des lapins, il est dans le 12e!

----------


## Mauricette

Le 12e c'est un peu long pour moi !
Je reviens du docteur B (91).
Pour lui c'est à 99.99% une tumeur cancéreuse.
Il lui a fait une radio, et elle a commencer s'infiltrer et à endommager ses côtes, donc pour lui ce n'est pas opérable, puisqu'il ne peut pas lui retirer les côtes !
Il lui a quand même injecté un antobio au cas où ça diminue, mais il pense que ça fera rien, si c'est tout de même le cas, bah on continuera le traitement.
Et il m'a donner une seringue au cas où il est mal dans les mois qui viennent, pour le soulager un peu.

Donc ben maintenant, c'est à mon ptit coeur de décider si il veut se battre et vivre encore plusieurs années, ou s'il veut pas et alors vivre qq mois ...

En tout cas merci pour votre aide !

----------


## Coco 72

quel est le pronostic du dr B?

(il est très bon ce véto, une perle).

Car les tumeurs ca va vite...   ::  

 :bisous3:

----------


## Mauricette

il a pas dit, il a dit que ca pouvait aller de 1 mois 1 mois et demi a plusieurs année, que ca dépendrait de comment ça évolue.

----------


## Coco 72

tout le mal que je te souahite c'est que ton lapin puisse vivre le plus longtemps possible.

Mais les tumeurs, ces cochonneries, évoluent parfois à une vitesse foudroyante...

 :bisous3: 

plein de caresses à ton lapin    ::

----------


## Mauricette

Ouip, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est arrivé super vite !
Tinquiètes des caresses il va en avoir  :Big Grin: 

Pour l'instant il pête la forme en tout cas !

Pis bon, on va s'y faire doucement, et se dire que c'est malgré tout la vie ...

----------


## Coco 72

Profites en au maximum    ::  

J'ai perdu d'une tumeur mon petit Hugo (rat), il ya tout juste une semaine aujourd'hui.

En l'espace de 2 semaines...   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2: 

 ::

----------


## Mauricette

c'étais rapide    ::  
Désolée, je suis de tout coeur avec toi !

----------


## Coco 72

Merci, c'est gentil    ::   .

Je connais plus très bien les lapins, il y a longtemps que j'en ai pas eu.

je te souhaite que ca évolue le plus lentement possible.

 ::

----------


## rosenoire

bon courage    ::   ::

----------


## titepeluche

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens vous demander, pour Poupi, si quelqu'un connaitrait un véto NAC ds le 51?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## zezette épouse X

Moi je suis preneuse d'adresse de véto spé NAC  et surtout spé rats,  UNIQUEMENT DANS LE 95. Si quelqu'un connait une bonne adresse... merci

----------


## zezette épouse X

UP    ::

----------


## babou.7

Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'envoyer par mp la liste des vétos NACS à PAris et en RP. J'ai l'adresse de 3-4 mais c'est pour quelqu'un qui doit amener son chon en consultation et tous ne doivent pas être là en août...

----------


## Esa60

Bonjour,

quelqu'un aurait-il des coordonnées de veterinaire nac dans le 60 ou alentour ????

Merci

----------


## Pitikiwi

Je remonte pour avoir votre avis sur le docteur Bu***ot à Brunoy dans le 91. Le Dr Q est parti une semaine et il a laissé ses coordonnées, donc j'imagine qu'il est bon, mais j'avais cru entendre parler d'un mauvais véto dans le coin, j'espère que c'est pas de lui dont on parlait!

----------


## myle

Bonjour à tous, 
       J'ai lu tous vos posts, et j'aimerai aller consulter le Dr Q. du 12e. (le plus proche de chez moi) Ce serait pour mon lapin nain qui a un an maintenant, et qui n'arrete pas de couler du nez, car il éternue énormément!! La véto chez qui je l'emmène d'habitude dit qu'elle ne peut rien faire pour l'instant...Mais j'ai pas l'impression qu'elle est très compétente... Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'envoyer son adresse, numéro de tél, et aussi le prix (environ) des consultations, car il faut que je prévois!!! MERCI BEAUCOUP!!

J'espère que vous répondrez même si ce sujet date d'il y a une semaine!!

----------


## Coco 72

:mail: envoyé!

----------


## duune

> Je remonte pour avoir votre avis sur le docteur Bu***ot à Brunoy dans le 91. Le Dr Q est parti une semaine et il a laissé ses coordonnées, donc j'imagine qu'il est bon, mais j'avais cru entendre parler d'un mauvais véto dans le coin, j'espère que c'est pas de lui dont on parlait!


Le Dr B. de Brunoy est le véto qui s'occupe des fufus de l'assoc Des Furets et Des Hommes. C'est un docteur très compétent et très humain. Je te rassure ce n'est pas lui le mauvais Doc du coin    ::

----------


## Charlen

Bonjour tout le monde. 

Mon ratoux à des crises d'épilepsie (d'après moi)
Il saute partout au risque de se faire mal à chaque saut, il bave et ça mousse. 

Je m'inquiète ... 

C'est pourquoi je fais appel à tous ceux qui connaissent un bon véto.
Sur paris ou en banlieue parisienne

Voila je vous remercie d'avance et espere avoir vite une réponse.

----------

Le dr B est très très bien. J'ai consulté le dr D à Paris avec qui je n'ai pas du tout accroché alors qu'avec  le dr B tout se passe bien. Il prend le temps d'expliquer les choses, est dispo rapidement, n'hésite pas à répondre lui meme au téléphone. Perso je suis une convaincue...D'ailleurs j'y vais vendredi   ::

----------


## sabine-ti

dans le 14 eme il a l'habitude de l'epilepsie!le veto est assez froid mais competant!ou a montrouge elle n'est pas specialisée NAC mais c'est tout comme

----------

> dans le 14 eme il a l'habitude de l'epilepsie!le veto est assez froid mais competant!ou a montrouge elle n'est pas specialisée NAC mais c'est tout comme


Euh faut m'expliquer(je suis dans ma minute blonde peut etre) après m'avoir  conseillé le véto de montrouge, l'avoir déconseillé sur un autre topic ou je la proposais tu la propses ici. Est elle ou non compétente en nac ou vaut il mieux se fier aux dr B, D et Q en fonction du feeling que l'on a avec chacun  :hein:

----------


## sabine-ti

> Envoyé par sabine-ti
> 
> dans le 14 eme il a l'habitude de l'epilepsie!le veto est assez froid mais competant!ou a montrouge elle n'est pas specialisée NAC mais c'est tout comme
> 
> 
> Euh faut m'expliquer(je suis dans ma minute blonde peut etre) après m'avoir  conseillé le véto de montrouge, l'avoir déconseillé sur un autre topic ou je la proposais tu la propses ici. Est elle ou non compétente en nac ou vaut il mieux se fier aux dr B, D et Q en fonction du feeling que l'on a avec chacun  :hein:


si tu te souviens bien puisque tu suis tout mes messages j'ai bien precisé que sur certain trucs elle ne pouvait pas faire grand chose,j'ai bien dit qu'elle n'étais pas NAC !je suis pour mes sauvetages toutes les semaines chez elle donc je commance a la connaitre un peu!je sais que ce probleme elle le connait maintenant Charlen fait ce qu'elle veut!

----------

[quote=sabine-ti]


> Envoyé par "sabine-ti":2d0rhcyp
> 
> dans le 14 eme il a l'habitude de l'epilepsie!le veto est assez froid mais competant!ou a montrouge elle n'est pas specialisée NAC mais c'est tout comme
> 
> 
> Euh faut m'expliquer(je suis dans ma minute blonde peut etre) après m'avoir  conseillé le véto de montrouge, l'avoir déconseillé sur un autre topic ou je la proposais tu la propses ici. Est elle ou non compétente en nac ou vaut il mieux se fier aux dr B, D et Q en fonction du feeling que l'on a avec chacun  :hein:


si tu te souviens bien puisque tu suis tout mes messages j'ai bien precisé que sur certain trucs elle ne pouvait pas faire grand chose,j'ai bien dit qu'elle n'étais pas NAC !je suis pour mes sauvetages toutes les semaines chez elle donc je commance a la connaitre un peu!je sais que ce probleme elle le connait maintenant Charlen fait ce qu'elle veut![/quote:2d0rhcyp]
 ::    Je n'ai pas que ca à faire que de te suivre(et non il n'y a pas que toi dans ce monde), je l'ai conseillée une fois à Babashoung et tu es intervenue pour la déconseiller. Aujourd'hui tu la conseille, je voulais une explication.

----------


## sabine-ti

c'est dans certaines chirugie qu'elle n'interviens pas type ablation d'un oeil de dents ou enlever un uterus pour l'instant entre autre mais ca va venir en tout cas chez elle ,je n'ai jamais eut d'erreur de diagnostic!

----------


## Charlen

:non:   Non pas de mauvaises ondes les filles 

^^merci de vos réponses

----------


## Mauricette

bonjour à tous,
Me revoila a la recherche d'un bon vétérinaire nac dans le 78 pour une amie!

J'aimerai si possible avoir aussi un avis sur le dr P. à Maurepas (78 toujours) 

C'est pour opérer une lapine de 4 ans pour un probable cancer de la chaine mammaire.

J'ai les coord du Dr B de brunoy (91) en reserve, mais ca fait vraiment trop loin pour la propriétaire ...

Merci de vos réponse (en mp si vous préférez !)

----------


## virginie77220

Bjr

serait il possible de m'envoyer par mp les coordonnées des vétérinaires spécialisés Nac dans la rédion ile de france? ça concerne un petit chincilla qui aurait peut être un abcès dentaire.

merci

----------


## babou.7

C'est bon, Virginie, quelqu'un t'a envoyé les coordonnées?

----------


## olijess

bonjour,

j ai pris rdv avec le Doc B de brunoy pour mon cochon d'inde j aimerai qu il inspecte les dents du fond

pouvez vous me dire environ son prix de consultation que je reste pas bouche bée devant le montant merci d 'avance

----------


## sianaka

[b]Bonjour à tous !
Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et je cherche dans l'urgence un véto qui sache BIEN s'occuper des lapins dans les Deux-Sèvres (79) ou dans la région Poitou-Charentes (17,86,16). Ma lapine est à Niort (79) donc si c'est à Niort c'est encore mieux... je n'arrive pas à savoir lesquels sont compétents et c'est assez stressant ! 

Au pire, si vous aviez à Caen (14) car c'est là que je travaille en ce moment... mais ça lui fera faire un peu de route et je préfèrerai éviter.

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide...

Bisous !!   ::

----------


## sianaka

Re bonjour !

Pourriez-vous m'envoyer une liste des vétérinaires NAC en France car j'ai plusieurs possibiltés pour aller en voir, ayant plusieurs pieds à terre et je veux ce qu'il y a de meilleur pour mes lapines qui ne sont pas toujours gatées question santé !!

Merci baucoup beaucoup !!!  :merci: 

Ana

----------

J'aimerais savoir si il y a dans le 93 un véto NAC ? C'est pour un ptit lapin recemment adopté    ::

----------


## Mydriase

Svp, pouvez vous menvoyer en mp le contact et ladresse du véto B. dans le 91??

Merci bcp davance (K)

----------


## mytsouko

bonsoir, impossible de trouver les coordonnées du docteur B----t dans le 91 a brunoy, véto en vacance et urgence pour ratounet si quelqu'un pêut m'envoyer ça en MP si vous en avez d'autres bons dans le 91 je prends aussi merci bonne soirée

----------


## Mélanie77

Je recherche les coordonnées de ce fameux Docteur B dans le 91 à Brunoy... qui peut m'envoyer un MP ? 
Sinon un bon véto NAC dans le 77 fera l'affaire.

J'ai 5 chonnes et mon véto ne semble pas trop s'y connaitre... je vais tous les mois chez lui pour des rechutes !! et j'en ai une qui a les dents abimées, en biais et il me dit qu'il ne peut rien faire (je pensais qu'il pouvait les limer/couper pour qu'elles soient bien à l'horizontale   :hein:  )... ma ptite chonne n'arrive pas bien à attrapper les aliments   :? 

Chacune des chonnes a un petit souci. J'aimerais les soigner comme il se doit, une bonne fois pour toute !

Merci à vous !

----------

Mp à vous 3   ::

----------


## cornichon 77

Salut tout le monde j'ai un gros soucis avec mon chonchon, il ne bouge plus du tout, ces yeux coulent et son nez aussi. Pouvez vous me donné l' adresse d'un veto nac dans le 77 (pres de disney car je peux pas me deplacer en voiture) merci beaucoup   ::  
Je suis morte d'inquietude je viens de rentré de vaccances et elle est comme ca depuis hier, pourtant mes parent on bien fait attention. 
J'espere que c'est rien de grave, c' est deja arrivé a l'un d' entre vous????

----------


## Aurore60

un spé nac juste à coté de chez toi, ca risque d'être dur ; là, c'est une urgence donc je dirais que le mieux, c'est d'aller voir le véto le plus proche de chez toi et quand il ira mieux, envisager une éventuelle hospitalisation chez un spécialiste dans le 91 (le dr B.)

----------


## cornichon 77

merci de m'avoir repondus aussi vite je pense que demain matin j'irais chez le veto pres de chez moi. Je suis mega inquiete car mes parents me disent que dans l' etat ou elle est c'est trop tard mais d' un autre coté je me dis que c'est juste un vilain rhume et qu elle va guerir.
Je vous tient au courant des que j'ai des news.   ::

----------


## Aurore60

si tu peux l'ammener aux urgences tout de suite, c'est mieux ; tu t'en voudras si demain, tu vois ton cochon d'inde décédé dans sa cage

----------


## cornichon 77

Ca va etre dur y a pas de veto de nuit dans le coin et j'aurais bientot plus de bus donc si je rentre a pied dans le fois je crois que je vais achevé ma titine. j'irais a l'ouverture demain en esperant quel tienne jusque la sniff sniff

----------


## Aurore60

bon en attendant tu lui fais :

une bouillotte avec une bouteille d'eau que tu auras remplie d'eau chaude (tu mets une serviette pour éviter qu'il se brûle)

et tu lui donnes régulièrement à boire pour éviter la déshydratation

tient nous au courant   ::  

aller, tient le coup loulou   ::

----------


## Thorrshamri

> un spé nac juste à coté de chez toi, ca risque d'être dur ; là, c'est une urgence donc je dirais que le mieux, c'est d'aller voir le véto le plus proche de chez toi et quand il ira mieux, envisager une éventuelle hospitalisation chez un spécialiste dans le 91 (le dr B.)


Je connais une amatrice de CI de ton coin, elle est sur Lagny, quelque chose comme ça.
Prends mon MSN et je te mets en contact avec elle, elle doit savoir ça   ::

----------


## Aurore60

des nouvelles ?

----------


## cornichon 77

::    salut tout le monde je suis allez chez le veto ce matin, elle lui a fait une piqure d' antibio et ma donner des goutes......
Helas elle est morte quelques heures apres je me sens trop mal, merci a vous pour votre aides vous avez ete adorable.
je me console en me disant qu' il m' en reste une a bichonné.
Merci pour tout    ::   ::

----------


## Aurore60

::   mince, je suis vraiment désolé

au revoir louloute, repose en paix   ::

----------


## Kykytic

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'aurai déja besoins de vos lumière ...

J'aurai voulus savoir s'il serais possible d'avoir une liste des veto NAC dans la region parisienne et plus particulièrement dans le 77 si possible ???

Ca serai cool car mon Pitcchu, ecureuil de corée, a l'air de me faire une sorte de conjonctivite et je m'inquiète !! C'est pour cela que j'aurai souhaité consulter un veto assez rapidement, sans avoir a le trimbaler de clinique en clinique pour eviter de l'angoisser !!! 

Merci a vous

----------


## Thorrshamri

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'aurai déja besoins de vos lumière ...
> 
> J'aurai voulus savoir s'il serais possible d'avoir une liste des veto NAC dans la region parisienne et plus particulièrement dans le 77 si possible ???
> 
> Ca serai cool car mon Pitcchu, ecureuil de corée, a l'air de me faire une sorte de conjonctivite et je m'inquiète !! C'est pour cela que j'aurai souhaité consulter un veto assez rapidement, sans avoir a le trimbaler de clinique en clinique pour eviter de l'angoisser !!! 
> 
> Merci a vous


Mp dans ta boîte   ::

----------


## cornichon 77

coucou tout le monde ca m' interresserais aussi une liste pour mon petit cornichon S ' il vous plait     ::   ::

----------


## Jessi

Je n'ai pas de véto nac dans le 77 par contre j'en ai un très bien ds le 91, dis-moi si tu es interessé, c'est à Brunoy.

----------


## cornichon 77

Wouaaa 91 ça fait loin .... pres de Disney ça m'arrangerais vue que je ne suis pas véhiculé mais merci quand même jessi

----------


## beliane

Bonjour à tous.
nous allons accueillir deux lapereaux nains début octobre, et mon vétérinaire n'est pas très habitué à ces petites boules de poil... J'aimerais donc avoir une liste de médecins compétents en essonne, sachant que j'habite Montlhery. 
merci de votre aide!

----------


## Mélanie77

> Je recherche les coordonnées de ce fameux Docteur B dans le 91 à Brunoy... qui peut m'envoyer un MP ? 
> Sinon un bon véto NAC dans le 77 fera l'affaire.
> 
> J'ai 5 chonnes et mon véto ne semble pas trop s'y connaitre... je vais tous les mois chez lui pour des rechutes !! et j'en ai une qui a les dents abimées, en biais et il me dit qu'il ne peut rien faire (je pensais qu'il pouvait les limer/couper pour qu'elles soient bien à l'horizontale   :hein:  )... ma ptite chonne n'arrive pas bien à attrapper les aliments   :? 
> 
> Chacune des chonnes a un petit souci. J'aimerais les soigner comme il se doit, une bonne fois pour toute !
> 
> Merci à vous !


Qui peut me redonner les coordonnées de ce véto ?? je n'ai plus dans ma boite de message le MP reçu    ::    j'ai pris RV mardi soir avec un véto du 91 mais je ne sais pas si c'est bien le bon véto car sur l'annuaire il y a un autre nom   :hein2: 

Merci !

----------


## vito

bonjour tout le monde! je suis a la recherche d'un véto spécialiser nac dans les yvelines, je me suis renseigner auprès de certain véto mais aucun na su me dire    ::

----------


## nath67

bonjour, 
Je suis à la recherche d'un bon véto pour mon chonchon, sur le 92 j'ai déjà vu lme Dr  il y a quelques années mais franchement les tarifs   :? 
merci à tous   ::

----------


## Aurore60

> bonjour, 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un bon véto pour mon chonchon, sur le 92 j'ai déjà vu lme Dr quinton il y a quelques années mais franchement les tarifs   :? 
> merci à tous


Dr B. dans le 91

----------


## mushroom

Pour les personnes en rp l'ecole d'alfort fait des consultation c'est uniquement le jeudi matin de 8h à 10h mais le reste de la journée et le we possibilité de passer par les urgences.

Ils ont un service d'hospitalisation spécial pour les nacs et je n'ai été en contact qu'avec qu'un seul des deux vetos mais il a été super dispo du temps ou l'animal a été malade.

On y pense pas toujours, après ça reste plus pour du ponctuel en cas d'urgence.

----------


## Aurore60

si c'était le jeudi, c'était peut être le Dr B ?

il était comment ?

----------


## mushroom

> si c'était le jeudi, c'était peut être le Dr B ?
> 
> il était comment ?


Je crois que ce Dr ne fait plus de consulte, quand je me suis rendu aux urgences c'etait suite à un appel d'un veto j'étais pas sure de son nom(je pensais que c'etait un veto qui a une clinique à paris qui excercait à alfort) quand j'ai dit que c'etait un homme on m'a dit "ah alors c'est dr P" j'en ais déduis que l'autre était une femme.

Lui c'est un jeune veto, après j'ai juste eu affaire pour un rat qui en plus est décédé lors de l'hospitalisation mais ça n'empêche j'ai été bien reçu.
Je sais ou aller en cas d'urgence.

----------


## Aurore60

> Envoyé par Aurore60
> 
> si c'était le jeudi, c'était peut être le Dr B ?
> 
> il était comment ?
> 
> 
> Je crois que ce Dr ne fait plus de consulte, quand je me suis rendu aux urgences c'etait suite à un appel d'un veto j'étais pas sure de son nom(je pensais que c'etait un veto qui a une clinique à paris qui excercait à alfort) quand j'ai dit que c'etait un homme on m'a dit "ah alors c'est dr P" j'en ais déduis que l'autre était une femme.
> 
> ...


oui, le Dr B. enseigne le jeudi je crois (à maison alfort justement)

----------


## laradelphine

> Et le Dr V aussi dans (91) finalement il y en a pas mal...


Bonjour 
est ce que qelqu'un peut me donner les coordonnées e ce docteur V...?
Ma petite ratte est pas bien du tout...faudrait que je vois un véto d'urgences...si possible dans le 91 sachant que mon véto habituel (le dr B du 91) n'est pas là le jeudi !!!
C'est urgent !!! Merci à ceux qui pourront me répondre

----------


## Jalna

Moi aussi je veux bien la liste des spé nac dans les yvelines, s'il vous plait !

----------


## didi2006

Et moi je recherche un VETO NAC dans le 94. (sauf l'école véto de maisons-alfort)

----------


## DianeÖzdamar

Tu as le dr B du 94   ::  

Personnellement je recommande vraiment le dr B du 91, le dr Q (c'est lui qui m'avait dirigé vers le premier d'ailleurs, vu qu'il partait en vacances) et le dr B du 94, bien que je préfère les deux premiers au niveau contact humain (le dr B du 94 est très bien aussi, pour les rats du moins. Il est juste souvent un peu plus pressé en raison de la taille de la clinique dans laquelle il travaille, mais très sympa aussi). 

Les 3 sont vraiment très compétents et ont tout fait pour Myrddrinn, mon rattou qui était tout le temps malade en raison de son système immunitaire catastrophique (consanguinité poussée au dernier degré, uniquement pour avoir des rats bleus   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:  me manque énormément mon loulou).

Deux autres vétos que j'étais allée voir (plus près de chez moi, mais, je voulais tenter du coup) m'avaient donné un pronostic catastrophique et me conseillaient l'euthanasie, alors qu'il avait à peine 6 mois (et d'affreux abcès chroniques + de graves soucis pulmonaires). Il a vécu 2 ans, parfois en très bonne santé pendant des périodes assez longues - 3/4 mois (mon portefeuille a beaucoup souffert par contre ^^')

----------


## didi2006

> Tu as le dr B du 94   
> 
> Personnellement je recommande vraiment le dr B du 91, le dr Q (c'est lui qui m'avait dirigé vers le premier d'ailleurs, vu qu'il partait en vacances) et le dr B du 94, bien que je préfère les deux premiers au niveau contact humain (le dr B du 94 est très bien aussi, pour les rats du moins. Il est juste souvent un peu plus pressé en raison de la taille de la clinique dans laquelle il travaille, mais très sympa aussi). 
> 
> Les 3 sont vraiment très compétents et ont tout fait pour Myrddrinn, mon rattou qui était tout le temps malade en raison de son système immunitaire catastrophique (consanguinité poussée au dernier degré, uniquement pour avoir des rats bleus  leure2:  me manque énormément mon loulou).
> 
> Deux autres vétos que j'étais allée voir (plus près de chez moi, mais, je voulais tenter du coup) m'avaient donné un pronostic catastrophique et me conseillaient l'euthanasie, alors qu'il avait à peine 6 mois (et d'affreux abcès chroniques + de graves soucis pulmonaires). Il a vécu 2 ans, parfois en très bonne santé pendant des périodes assez longues - 3/4 mois (mon portefeuille a beaucoup souffert par contre ^^')


Peut tu me donner en MP l'adresse du DR B.   :hein2:

----------


## felard

> Peut tu me donner en MP l'adresse du DR B.   :hein2:


mp envoyé

----------


## Wazah-Bii

Bonjour,
Je possède deux rates dont une qui d'après moi, est de plus en plus bizarre.
Elle ne bouge plus, elle à des petits boutons rouges dans les oreilles et un "morceau de peau" ou petit bouton couleur peau au sommet de chacune d'entre elles.
De plus elle est enrhumée et elle se gratte vraiment beaucoup.
Elle à surement des parasites.
Nous sommes allé en urgence chez un vétérinaire une fois mais qui ne s'y connait pas vraiment en matière de rats.
Si vous pouviez me fournir les coordonnées du Dr. V et du Dr. B dans le 91 je vous en serait éternellement reconnaissante.

----------


## Dyna

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je souhaiterais avoir un avis sur le Doc C**** (91) qui suit ma petite lapine depuis maintenant 8 mois.
En fait, je me demande si je dois la faire stériliser, pour qu'elle souffre moins de ses chaleurs. Si je la fais opérer, je veux être sûre de la confier à quelqu'un qui bosse bien.
Tous les conseils que vous pourrez me donner m'aideront j'en suis sûre.
Merci d'avance

Hortense et Dyna

----------


## felard

je pense que tu devrais plutot te renseigner sur le forum de marguerite et cie, spécialisé en lapin.

----------


## pirate

bonjour!

désolée de faire remonter ce post mais j'ai absolument besoin de trouver 1 bon véto nac pour mes cochons d'inde

j'ai toujours eu des chons et j'ai beau essayer tous les vétérinaires de ma région quand ils ont un problème, pas un seul ne fait vraiment quelque chose et ils finissent toujours par mourir.
J'ai donc décidé qu'après la mort de mes 3 derniers, je n'en prendrai plus si c'est pour les voir mourir à chaque fois sans rien faire mais voilà en attendant mon PIRATE lui aussi a un souci!

Je suis prête à me déplacer dans différentes régions: 28, 78, 27, paris et sa région.
Donc si je pouvais avoir les adresses merci!

je cherchais pour les Dr que vous avez cité au début du post (Q dans le 11e) entre autres mais je trouve pas sur internet

voilou merci beaucoup!!!

----------


## Atlantide

Bonjour,
mon petit hamster fait une otite (d'après le vétérinaire non spécialisé NAC que je suis allé voir il y a 3 jours).
J'applique le traitement donné et pour l'oreille ça s'améliore mais je m'inquiète à cause d'une boule apparue sous cette oreille et j'aurais souhaité consulter un vétérinaire spécialisé NAC demain.
J'ai cru comprendre que certains d'entre vous disposent d'une liste ou d'adresses (idéalement dans le 91, ou sinon dans le 94 ou le 75).
Je vous remercie par avance ! ça me dépannera vraiment !!!!

----------


## Calista

demande
a 
[email=veto@margueritecie.org:3c28orok]veto@margueritecie.org[/email:3c28orok]

----------


## DianeÖzdamar

*Atlantide, merci de passer te présenter dans la rubrique appropriée comme indiqué dans le règlement, faute de quoi ton compte risque d'être supprimé.

*Sinon si tu peux aller jusqu'au 77, je te conseille vivement le Dr B de Nandy qui est vraiment très compétent. C'est vraiment le véto que je préfère, il a toujours été super avec mes loulous, même pour les cas les plus désespérés   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Calista

il est spé nac?

----------


## DianeÖzdamar

Oui, sa clinique est même exclusivement NAC  ::  
Il ne prend que des NACs en consultation

----------


## Atlantide

Merci pour ces premiers conseils...

Je vais appeler demain pour voir quel vétérinaire peut me recevoir dans la journée !

Je vous tiens au courant bien sûr !

----------


## dilaika

Bonjour,
jaurais voulu savoir si quand on fait stériliser une lapine tard (la
mienne a 1 ans et 7 mois) il y a quand même un changement de
comportement et une baisse daggressivité?

Je pense aller chez
un vétérinaire sur paris (advetia) mais jhabite près de laéroport de
roissy et je vais devoir y aller en transport en commun (je ne sais pas
si cest une bonne idée)

Sinon est-ce-que quelquun connaitrait un bon vétérinaire spécialisé NAC plus proche?
Personnellement
je ne fais pas confiance aux vétérinaire habituelle en ce qui concerne
les lapins (mon ancienne lapine avait comme des hémorroïdes mais
indolores la vétérinaire a dit cest rien ça devrait partir dici
quelque temps, résultat 5 mois plus tard elle est décédée 
probablement dun cancer) résultat: plus confiance pour moi les
vétérinaire basique sont incompétents en ce qui concerne les NAC.

Merci davance et bonne soirée

----------


## Calista

je t ai envoyé un mp

----------


## DianeÖzdamar

*Atlantide, je réitère, merci de passer te présenter dans la rubrique Présentations, c'est obligatoire (voir règlement), faute de quoi ton compte sera supprimé.

Dilaika, merci de passer te présenter de même*

----------


## Atlantide

Je remercie tout le monde pour les informations ! je suis finalement allé chez un vétérinaire NAC à Saint Maure... 

mon hamster a soit une otite interne soit une tumeur, donc pronostique très pessimiste. 

Le vétérinaire lui a fait une injection pour l'aider à lutter contre l'infection et j'ai un traitement à lui donner en gouttes ainsi qu'un traitement pour les oreilles en crème, en espérant que ça le fasse vivre encore un peu. 

Mon hamster ne sors plus beaucoup et le manipuler pour ses soins le stresse et semble l'épuiser. Hier j'ai cru que c'était presque fini car il ne sortait plus de sa maison même pas pour manger. Mais aujourd'hui il a remangé (même beaucoup) et est sorti plusieurs fois de lui-même. Il reste cependant fatigué.

Donc vous imaginez l'ambiance à la maison. Ce qui me fait le plus de peine c'est quand je lui enlève sa maison pour ses soins et qu'il tente de remettre sa ouatte sur lui pour ne pas qu'on l'ennuies.

P.S : je suis passé me présenter

----------


## Calista

et ton veto ne peut pas soigner ça tumeur si s en est une ?

----------


## Atlantide

Ben il m'a dissuadé en me disant que pour savoir déjà si c'était une tumeur il faudrait faire une fibroscopie qui nécessiterait en l'occurence une anesthésie générale et que le coût de l'opération par rapport aux chances de pouvoir faire quelquechose (par une autre opération donc) était trop élevé.

----------


## Calista

daccors ba j espere que ce n est pas ça

tu peux m envoi les coordonnées de ton veto par mp stp

----------


## Atlantide

Bon alors des nouvelles : ça va mieux...

Si le pronostique à long terme n'a pas changé, mon hamster mange et sort régulièrement... et ne souffre pas...

En espérant que ça dure le maximum comme ça !!! on en profite donc à fond et on le gate avec pleins de friandises !

----------


## vans

Bonjour, 

Une amie est a la recherche d'un vétérinaire Compétent en rat dans le 25, c'est le département du Doubs et elle se situe près de Pontarlier.

Si vous pouvez me donner des adresses de vétérinaire dans ce coin la, se serait super.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Foya

Bonsoir! 
je suis également à la recherche d un vétérinaire spécialisé NAC pour mes rates... je cherche sur Roubaix/Lille et environs sachant qu'en cas d urgence le plus près de Roubaix serait le mieux  :Smile: 
Si vous avez des bonnes adresses à partager contactez moi svp.
merci d'avance!

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin de vous, pouvez me dire s'il y a un spé NAC dans le 77 (nord) ? ou limitrophe ?

Svp, je vous en remercie par avance

----------


## Maariion

Bonjour,
Désolé de remonter ce post mais j'ai besoins d'un vétérinaire NAC pour soigner ma hamster russe qui a des sortes de problèmes respiratoires.
Elle a bientôt 1 an voir plus...
J'aimerais qu'il soit dans le 78 car je ne peux pas me déplacer très loin, mes parents travaillant et moi devant garder mes frères.
Si quelqu'un aurait l'aimable gentillesse de m'aider
Merci d'avance

----------


## Marjo

bonjour,

mon lapin a un abcès à la machoire, le traitement de ma véto me parait léger...

Quelqu'un pourrait m'envoyer les coordonnées et le nom du docteur B..., spécialise en NAC en Essonne??

Merci!!

----------


## Marjo

> bonjour,
> 
> mon lapin a un abcès à la machoire, le traitement de ma véto me parait léger...
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait m'envoyer les coordonnées et le nom du docteur B..., spécialise en NAC en Essonne??
> 
> Merci!!


j'ai fini par trouver, ce véto a visiblement déménagé dans le 77, tant pis, je ferai quelques km de plus.

----------


## kamelia91

Bonjour,

Mon chinchilla est malade. Ella a une masse dans le ventre et elle saigne des parties génitales et à aussi un liquide épais qui coule. Mon véto ne propose que l'opération mais il n'est pas spécialisé NAC et n'a meme pas fait d'éco.
Pouvez-vous me communiquer une liste de véto NAC dans le 91 ou IDF

----------


## feerouge

Bonjour,

Connaissez vous l'adresse d'un véto nac dans le 27, le 76 ou le 14 ? 
Cet été, je suis sur Vernon dans le 27 et je voudrais faire castrer un octodon mâle que je vais acceuillir dans la semaine. Le problème est que dans ma ville, les deux seuls vétos me proposent de l'endormir par injection  :grrr:   alors que ce procédé est relativement dangereux pour les petits rongeurs! 

Je retourne sur Caen début septembre pour mes études, mais ça m'embeterait de devoir attendre jusque là.

Si vous avez des adresses, pensez à moi !   :merci:

----------


## feerouge

up

----------


## Atlantide

Salut à tous...

Je m'étais promis de poster des nouvelles plus tôt mais je me suis laissé prendre par le temps...

Mon hamster est finalement complètement guéri... son otite s'est complètement résorbée !!

Merci encore pour les coordonnées des vétos... le véto que je suis allé voir a été génial (il a même gratuitement fait une fibroscopie à mon hamster pour vérifier que son otite était guérie).

Si quelqu'un a besoin de ses coordonnées (localisé dans le 94 - proche paris) qu'il me contacte par MP.

A bientôt.

----------


## Celyhne

j'ai trouvé sur un autre forum l'adresse d'une véto NAC qui est apparemment très bien, elle est sur Rouen :

*****

----------


## pliskaline

Mon cabinet véto à Caen  a un spécialiste NAC, c'est lui qui pratique les castrations et opérations sur mes rongeurs et NAC, le dernier étant un chinchilla male de 8 ans castré sous anesthésie gazeuse.

*****

----------


## P'tite souris

En mp, les noms de vétos, merci

----------


## chocoflavie

kamélia91, je t'envoie les coordonnées du Doc B à Nandy, dans le 91 (RER D, arret savigny le temple).

c'est clairement , à mes yeux, le meilleur véto spé NAC de toute l'ile de france... il m'a sauvé a plusieurs reprises mes rats, il a en suivi mes lapines, et  c'est aussi le véto referent de notre association, on l'adoooore!!!! il a vu passer les cas les plus graves...

je le recommande vivement!!!!  si vous avez la possibilité, prennez rdv en semaine, il a moins de monde que le samedi

je vous donne ses horraires d'ouvertures si vous le souhaitez:

jours de fermeture: jeudi et dimanche

sinon, du lundi au vendredi (sauf jeudi): 9h 12h puis 14h 19h (ou 19h30 j'ai un doute), et le samedi c'est 8h 16h.

----------


## chocoflavie

pardon, est il possible d'editer? j'ai mis le doc B dans le 91 mais il est dans le 77 à Nandy, mais c'est limite 91 en fait...

----------


## chocoflavie

MARJO, si tu veux je t'envoie par mp les coordonnées du doc B à Nandy dans le 77, il est vraiment limite 91 si ça peut t'interesser?

----------


## illuces

Bonjour   ::  

J'emménage vers la mi-septembre dans le 34, près de Montpellier.
Ce post a l'air très centré sur les adresses véto nac de la région parisienne, mais si jamais quelqu'un ici a les coordonnées d'un ou plusieurs véto qui seraient habitués aux petits rongeurs à Montpellier même ou dans les environs proches, je suis preneuse!    ::  
Merci

----------


## Celyhne

désolée je savais po   :?

----------


## feerouge

ok alors je vous mp pour avoir les infos !
merci a vous deux !    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## mamzellbulle

Bonjour,

Ma lapine est de plus en plus agressive, j'ai entendu dire qu'il faudrait sans doute la steriliser pour regler le probleme alors pourriez vous m'envoyer des adresses de veterinaires dans les yvelines s'il vous plait?
Merci d'avance et bonne journee à vous

----------


## Menbers

Bonjour, 

Alors voilà, vu que j'aurai bientôt un furet, j'aimerais avoir si possible les coordonnées de vétérinaires spé NAC soit sur paris, soit carrément en Ile-de-France.

Merci d'avance et bonne journée ! =)

----------


## juju14

Bonjour, 
je remonte le poste, parce que la gerbile d'une amie a l'oeil collé depuis hier et son vétérinaire n'est pas spécialiste NAC, elle se trouve à Falleron dans le 85.
Merci pour elle

----------


## woov

Bonjour à tous!

Je recherche un véterinaire NAC dans le 92 nord, vers Nanterre Courbevoie, Asnieres, Colombes voire Rueil ou Maisons Laffitte.

Ma petite souris est malade, une grosseur entre l'oreille et le ventre    ::  

Le véterinaire de Nanterre que j'ai vu était plus qu'incompétent, rien n'a changé, si vous pouvez m'aider à en trouver un qui lui fasse plus de bien que de mal...

Merci    ::

----------


## audrey94

Bonjour,

Je cherche un véto nac (surtout lapins  chons) pour les petits pères que j'ai en FA.
Pour mes lapins je vais chez le Docteur Bou****ie à Arcueil (94) mais il est super cher.
Je voudrais trouver un véto NAC compétent mais moins cher dans le 94,75,sud 92 ou pas trop loin dans le 93.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## audrey94

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche un véto nac (surtout lapins  chons) pour les petits pères que j'ai en FA.
> Pour mes lapins je vais chez le Docteur Bou****ie à Arcueil (94) mais il est super cher.
> Je voudrais trouver un véto NAC compétent mais moins cher dans le 94,75,sud 92 ou pas trop loin dans le 93.
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


On peut pas éditer et je voulais juste rajouter que c'est assez urgent SVP.

----------


## DidooCookie

Bonjour, 

Je suis nouvelle sur le forum et j'aurai déja besoins de vous ...

J'aurai voulus savoir s'il serais possible d'avoir une liste des veto NAC dans la region parisienne et plus particulièrement dans le 91 ?!

C'est pour mon rat. C'est assez urgent svp ! J'ai peur qu'il meurt d'ici peu si jvai pas le soigner rapidement.

Merci d'avance

----------


## DidooCookie

Merci de m'avoir envoyé un mp mais il y aurai pas plus prés ... genre dans le 91 psk le 77 sa me fait loin, dans le 91 on pourai m'enmené en voiture ! 

Merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## Aurore60

:?  l'autre spécialisté est à Paris sinon mais je ne pense qu'il y ai d'autres vétos aussi compétents

----------


## DidooCookie

Ah Ok bin je vais essayé d'aller dans le 77 alors :/ Merci beaucoup de ta reponse !!!

----------


## Aurore60

Pas de quoi, bon courage    ::   et tiens nous au courant si tu peux

----------


## DidooCookie

Oui aucun soucil je repasserai sur le fofo pour vous tenir au courant ! Merci de ton aide !!

----------


## castor

Bonsoir,
Je n'ai pas passé en revue les 8 pages de se forum mais je cherche un véto spécialisé NAC sur Lyon. Quelqu'un aurait-il une adresse ? 
Merci d'avance.

----------


## hypna

bonjour !

Connaitriez-vous un bon veto dans le 13eme arrondissement de Paris ? Pour les rats principalement. Merci

----------


## CHARLIZE

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche un véto nac (surtout lapins  chons) pour les petits pères que j'ai en FA.
> Pour mes lapins je vais chez le Docteur Bou****ie à Arcueil (94) mais il est super cher.
> Je voudrais trouver un véto NAC compétent mais moins cher dans le 94,75,sud 92 ou pas trop loin dans le 93.
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


Avec beaucoup de retard ! le docteur V. à St Maur, 35 euros la consultation

----------


## audrey94

Merci!

----------


## audrey94

Juste pour avoir confirmation, il s'agit bien du docteur Vin**nt à côté du RER A?

----------


## CHARLIZE

> Juste pour avoir confirmation, il s'agit bien du docteur Vin**nt à côté du RER A?


  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Frédérique

> Merci de m'avoir envoyé un mp mais il y aurai pas plus prés ... genre dans le 91 psk le 77 sa me fait loin, dans le 91 on pourai m'enmené en voiture ! 
> 
> Merci d'avance


je t'ai donné une adresse dans le 91 en mp

----------


## chiencurieux

Bonjour à tous, 
il m'a l'air drôlement bien ce fameux "docteur B du 91", et justement, j'habite dans le 91 à Evry, qui pourrait me donner les coordonnées de ce véto, ainsi qu d'autres adresses dans l'Essonne, de vetos fiables et qui s'y connaissent en souris?
merci beaucoup!!!!
Stéphanie
ps, c'est pour une des souris de ma filles qui a grosseur sur le flanc, elle a un an, (la souris), sa mère était albinos....

----------


## Lily76

Est-ce qu'il serait possible d'avoir le nom d'un spécialiste NAC par MP?

----------


## mika91630

Salut à tous,

Je veux faire stériliser ma lapine dans le 91.
Donc si quelqu'un pouvait me conseiller un bon véto NAC (apparemment les docteur V.. et B...)
et me donner des retours sur vos propres expériences avec ses vétos.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Jalk

Bonjour à tous !

Désolé de débarquer de la sorte uniquement pour demander quelque chose, mais je suis super inquiet pour mon lapinou (qui a de gros soucis de transit), et... disons que la véto que j'ai consulté ne m'a vraiment pas été d'une grande aide hormis me dire de lui donner beaucoup de foin et d'eau (comme si je n'avais pas déjà essayé).

Si vous aviez donc l'adresse d'un bon véto NAC dans le 91 (ou même plus loin si ça n'est pas possible), ça serait très très gentil. 

Merci à tous de la part d'un p'tit lapin.

----------


## deydeyday

Bonsoir !
Je me permet de remonter ce post, pour savoir si quelqu'un pourrait me transmettre par MP les coordonnés de véto spécial nac dans le 78 pour mes cochons d'inde !

Merci beaucoup d'avance ! Bonne soirée !

----------


## mimi78

Bonjour,

Je recherche un véterinaire NAC dans le 78.

Ma ratte présente plusieurs grosseurs sous la peau... 


Par avance, merci   ::

----------


## poogle

Bonjour,

J'aurai aimé savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me donner des adresse de vétérinaire NAC dans le 77. J'ai emmené mon cochon d'inde chez mon veto de la ville mais il avait l'air totalement perdu et du coup bah ma tite bête va pas mieux du tout, je dirai même que ça empire. 

Merci d'avance ^^

----------


## CobayeClub

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aurai aimé savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me donner des adresse de vétérinaire NAC dans le 77. J'ai emmené mon cochon d'inde chez mon veto de la ville mais il avait l'air totalement perdu et du coup bah ma tite bête va pas mieux du tout, je dirai même que ça empire. 
> 
> Merci d'avance ^^


je t'ai mp l'exclusif NAC du 77.

----------


## CobayeClub

quelqu'un aurait-il un vétérinaire NAC à conseiller en Corse ?

----------


## limane

*je cherche  un veto nac ou un qui s'y connait tres bien en rats a Evry (91) ou pas trop loin et facilement accessible par les* *transports.*

----------


## Misscoco

Je ne suis pas satisfaite de mon vétérinaire habituel, et j'en cherche donc un spé NAC dans le 95, d'urgence

----------


## CobayeClub

> Je ne suis pas satisfaite de mon vétérinaire habituel, et j'en cherche donc un spé NAC dans le 95, d'urgence


mp exclusif nac envoyé   ::

----------


## tekissoux

Bonsoir,
Auriez-vous l'adresse de vétos compétents spécialisés rat ou nac, dans le 91 et ses environs??
Je vais acquérir dimanche, deux petite femelles ratounes et j'aimerais être au point en cas de soucis
Merci
Cordialement, Mélanie

----------


## toutouill3

Quelqu'un connait les véto de COURTRY ou de NANDY ? Sont-ils compétents en NAC ?

Pouvez me mp des adresses de véto pour mon CI, dans le 77 nord (ou limitrophe) svp

----------


## limane

*personne pour le 91?*

----------


## miriame

moi je cherche un veto nac en dordogne qui s'occupe de octodon ilya na un a perigueux il le fond pas sniff

----------


## ma0ui

je t'envoi ça lyly76

----------


## miriame

j'ai trouvé un veto nac a bramtome  *Adresse:* ****************
*Téléphone: ********[*]

----------


## miriame

trouvé veto c'est bon pour moi

----------


## freddy76

Sur Le Havre, la clinique véto rue du Maréchal Joffre est très bien pour les nac.

----------


## miriame

se qui sont de ma dordogne il connaissais pas un bon veto nac

----------


## Flib

Comme je le disais en présentation, mes cochons d'inde ont des soucis... Je suis même à 2 doigts de la cata et j'ai très peur pour mes petits.  Je pense qu'il faut impérativement que je les emmène demain. Je cherche donc les coordonnées d'un véto sur le val de marne et si possibe sur Créteil et environs. HELP! 

Pour vous expliquer rapidement parce que ça me semble normal: J'ai 2 pépères. Touffu qui a est avec nous depuis septembre et Tigrou que nous avons accueilli il y a 15 jours. Mon gros Touffu est patraque depuis hier. Aujourd'hui l'un des ses yeux coule, sa respiration est rauque à certains moments, il est apathique mais continue de se nourrir. Il m'inquiète. Je l'ai isolé hier dans une cage tout seul craignant une contamination.

Sauf que je n'ai pas du être assez attentive car le petit Tigrou éternue depuis ce soir et il a le nez qui commence à couler. Il reste très actif et enjoué, "pouic" très fort et se nourrit bien. Je suppose qu'ils ont attrapé un coryza. 


S'il vous plait, aidez-moi. Merci.

----------


## nifnif

> Bonsoir,
> Auriez-vous l'adresse de vétos compétents spécialisés rat ou nac, dans le 91 et ses environs??
> Je vais acquérir dimanche, deux petite femelles ratounes et j'aimerais être au point en cas de soucis
> Merci
> Cordialement, Mélanie


tu as eu des adresses dans le 91 ? Sinon je te MP un véto

----------


## Flib

Bonsoir,

Tout d'abord, merci à ceux qui m'ont MP des adresses. 
Je suis finalement allée chez un véto à côté de chez moi qui n'est à priori pas spécialisé NAC. Il m'a néanmoins paru très bien. Donc, si vous êtes sur Sucy/Bonneuil/Boissy et environs, je tiens ses coordonnées à votre disposition.

Bonnes soirée,

Flib'.

----------


## Sierra Charlie

Bonjour !
Moi j'aurai besoin d'un véto Nac accessible par les transports en communs, dans le 91, Paris même ou proche banlieu.
Merci !

----------


## melian

Bonjour, 

Pouvez-vous m'indiquer un Véto sur Brest ? La super véto que j'avais a déménagé cette semaine sur Paris  J'ai vraiment besoin d'un vrai véto NAC pour mes 4 lapins. Ils ont tous les 4 eu des débuts difficiles dans la vie (genre balancé à la poubelle à moitié mort  ) et ils ont tous des soucis chroniques de santé. 

Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide,

Melian

----------


## nayelle

MP

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

Mon véto NAC habituel est parti à la retraite...  
et bien sûr son remplaçant ne fera pas les NACs...  

Qui pourrait me conseiller de bons vétos NACs se trouvant sur Paris ou la RP proche, de préférence Paris 12ème, et dans tous les cas, très proche d'une station de métro (ou RER, *mais pas de bus à prendre svp*), mais sans que ceux-çi pratiquent des prix exhorbitants de consultation?

Car bien évidemment je connais "les grands noms" comme le Dr. B dans le 77 (combien d'heures pour y aller en transport?   surtout quand son loulou est malade, pas cool...), et j'ai déjà entendu parler du Dr. Q dans Paris 12ème (à 45 la consult), mais là je cherche un véto NACs de proximité, un bon véto qui dépanne  

Bien entendu, si pathologies graves il y a, je me déplace chez les spécialistes, mais pour les "petits bobos" ou un premier avis, j'aimerai en retrouver un pas trop loin de chez moi (plus simple quand tu es déjà stressé que ton loulou soit malade, et qu'en plus t'as x heures de transport à faire dans les transports en commun...)

----------


## Sierra Charlie

Bonjour ! Je n'ai pas eu de Mp, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'enviyer les coordonées de ces vétios parisiens dont plusieus font allusion ici (dans le 12éme, ect).
Merci, c'est important !

----------


## nayelle

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Pouvez-vous m'indiquer un Véto sur Brest ? La super véto que j'avais a déménagé cette semaine sur Paris  J'ai vraiment besoin d'un vrai véto NAC pour mes 4 lapins. Ils ont tous les 4 eu des débuts difficiles dans la vie (genre balancé à la poubelle à moitié mort  ) et ils ont tous des soucis chroniques de santé. 
> 
> Merci beaucoup par avance pour votre aide,
> 
> Melian


J'adore les gens qui arrivent, ne se présentent pas, on leur envoit un mp avec les coordonnées qu'ils demandent, celui est lu et rien, même pas de merci!  Quelle politesse vraiment!

----------


## CobayeClub

> Bonjour ! Je n'ai pas eu de Mp, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'enviyer les coordonées de ces vétios parisiens dont plusieus font allusion ici (dans le 12éme, ect).
> Merci, c'est important !


mp envoyé   ::   avec tous les exclusif NACs de RP : 77 , 75 , 95 , 94

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

Merci Cobayeclub pour ton mp 
Le souci c'est que l'adresse que tu m'envoies, c'est justement mon véto NAC qui vient de partir à la retraite!!!  
J'attends donc d'autres propositions

----------


## Sierra Charlie

Merci pour le Mp, CobayeClub, je pense que je vais essayer le véto du 12éme. Merci encore !

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

> Merci pour le Mp, CobayeClub, je pense que je vais essayer le véto du 12éme. Merci encore !


Si c'est le même qu'elle m'a conseillé, il vient de partir à la retraite   (c'était mon véto NAC...)
Je te mp

----------


## CobayeClub

[quote=Laurie_la_paillette]


> Merci pour le Mp, CobayeClub, je pense que je vais essayer le véto du 12éme. Merci encore !


Si c'est le même qu'elle m'a conseillé, il vient de partir à la retraite  (c'était mon véto NAC...)
Je te mp [/quote:14rsxzs4]

non je lui ai transmis les exclusifs NAC de région parisienne. Donc Dr Q pour le 12.

As-tu demandé à ton véto du 12 de te conseiller quelqu'un ?

----------


## Laurie_la_paillette

> As-tu demandé à ton véto du 12 de te conseiller quelqu'un ?


Pas à lui directement vu que je n'étais pas au courant qu'il partait à la retraite.
Mais de ce fait j'en ai parlé avec une des assistantes vétos, qui m'a conseillé des noms que je connais déjà, mais qui sont trés spécialisés avec donc des tarifs de consultation assez outrageant  
Donc comme je l'ai déjà précisé, je vais voir ce genre de véto pour des problèmes de santé graves et bien spécifiques, mais pour des "petits bobos" je préférerai un véto nac moins chargé (car forcément chez les grands spé c'est toujours archi plein) et qui pratique des prix corrects

----------


## CobayeClub

> Merci pour le Mp, CobayeClub, je pense que je vais essayer le véto du 12éme. Merci encore !


De rien   ::

----------


## Laessiel

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un aurait une adresse de véto nac dans le nord du 92 ? J'aurais un check-up complet à faire sur mon cochon d'inde.
Merci d'avance  :Smile:

----------


## CobayeClub

> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait une adresse de véto nac dans le nord du 92 ? J'aurais un check-up complet à faire sur mon cochon d'inde.
> Merci d'avance


mp envoyé

----------


## clairetbeatles

bonjour tout le monde!!!

j'ai un petit chinchilla de trois ans qui ne va pas très bien depuis quelques jours. je l'ai emmené chez un véto ordinaire qui l'a pas trop mal soigné mais je préfèrerai tout de même le montrer a un véto spécialisé.

pouvez-vous me donner les coordonnés d'un véto NAC dans le sud du 91 voir dans le sud du 77.

merci d'avance pour lui!!!

----------


## pluche75

Quelqu'un connait-il de bons véto NAC dans le 95, c'est pour un lapin

----------


## CobayeClub

je t'ai mp 2 top'vétos dans le 95   ::

----------


## pluche75



----------


## CobayeClub

::   :saute2:

----------


## Boouuuh

Bonjour à tous, 

Notre petite lapine de 3mois présente quelque petits soucis de santé et nous aimerions la montrés à un véto NAC.
Nous avons beaucoup entendu parler du Dr Q du 12ème à paris le trouvons un peu chèr...
Quelqu'un pourrait-il nous communiquer en mp les coordonnées de véto Nac sur paris ainsi que leur prix de consultation si vous les connaissez?

Merci d'avance pour notre petit Cracotte!

----------


## Jessi

Voilà je vais emménager sur Nantes le mois prochain avec les animaux et vu qu'ils sont très souvent malades je cherche donc un très bon véto sur Nantes ça serait donc pour des lapins et cochons d'inde.
Merci

----------


## zoupinete

Le docteur R****** pour les NACS  et dans l'ensemble la clinique vétérinaire ***** à Nantes. Il y a un service d'urgence ********************

Très à l'écoute de l'animal et de l'humain aussi, très bien équipé pour les diagnostiques. Et tarifs raisonnables.

Bref le top du top et puis c'est vraiment bien en cas d'urgence d'aller dans une clinique que l'on connait et que nos petits protégés soient prit en charge par des gens qui les connaissent.

Si tu veux en savoir plus, n'hésites pas

*Pas de noms de vétérinaires, ni d'adresse de cliniques merci.* ( FasaKe )

----------


## Jessi

Merci, si quelqu'un peut confirmer ou a d'autres adresses je suis preneuse   ::

----------


## CobayeClub

je te confirme pour le dR R, il ne fait que les NAC et est super !
Sinon tu auras l'école vétérinaire.

----------


## Jessi

Ah super pour le véto merci beaucoup!!!
Je suis super contente, surtout qu'on devrait prendre un appart pas trop loin!

----------


## FasaKe

Jessi j'ai déplacé ton post dans cette rubrique    ::

----------


## La Puce

Je cherche un véto NAC dans La Loire près de Roanne dans le Dpt 62.
C'est pour un hamster nain russe d'un membre français de mon fofo. 
Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide.

----------


## FasaKe

> Je cherche un véto NAC dans La Loire près de Roanne dans le Dpt 62.
> C'est pour un hamster nain russe d'un membre français de mon fofo. 
> Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide.


un topic existe déjà, j'ai donc déplacé ton post ici.

----------


## magetfab

bonjour, je suis nouvelle et je recherche un veto qui s'y connaisse en furet en seine et marne (pres de meaux), ou aisne ou au pire dans le 93, parce que celui que j'ai vu pour ma furette et qui est tres bien pour tous mes chien, n'a pas l'air top niveau furet! a part un vaccin, il n'a rien chercher d'autre...
merci de votre aide
mag

----------


## La Puce

> Je cherche un véto NAC dans La Loire près de Roanne dans le Dpt 42.
> C'est pour un hamster nain russe d'un membre français de mon fofo. 
> Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide.


Personne ne peut m'aider pour le Dpt 42 ?

----------


## ceriize

Bonjour ! Pourrais je avoir en mp ou sur mon adresse mail si possible , quel est le nom de ce vétérinaire nac sur rouen ? car je crois que mon petit lapinou ( sauvé de la SNPA ) a un problème de molaires .. Et je n'arrive pas a trouver d'adresses par moi meme sur rouen .. ^^ Merci a vous !

----------


## mely3969

> Bonjour ! Pourrais je avoir en mp ou sur mon adresse mail si possible , quel est le nom de ce vétérinaire nac sur rouen ? car je crois que mon petit lapinou ( sauvé de la SNPA ) a un problème de molaires .. Et je n'arrive pas a trouver d'adresses par moi meme sur rouen .. ^^ Merci a vous !


envoie un mp a feerouge ,tu auras plus vite une reponse
sinon ingrid a une liste de veto hesite pas a la contacté
son pseudo cest ingrindddddddd euh (en violet )

----------


## ceriize

oh merci bcp de me répondre aussi rapidement ! alors d'accord je leur envoie ma petite demande tout de suite =)

----------


## flopsie

> Sur Le Havre, la clinique véto rue du Maréchal Joffre est très bien pour les nac.


lesquels des véto de cette clinique est bon pour les nacs ? car moi j'ai eu une trés trés mauvaises expérience avec eux pour un cochon d'inde

----------


## quegorosoit

Sachant qu'il est fort probable que mon futur rat ait besoin d'une visite un jour ou l'autre chez le vétérinaire, je préfère prévoir à l'avance au cas où certains pourraient m'aider ici.

(la réponse est demandée en MP, il n'est pas autorisé je pense, de le diffuser sur les fils de discussion).


J'aimerai si possible avoir des adresse ou point de contact de très bon (voir excellent, pas forcément le plus cher   ) vétérinaires en région parisienne.
Bien sur le plus proche de mon domicile (Franconville 95130) sera le mieux, surtout qu'en RP les trajets s'éternisent facilement, ce qui peut-être gênant en cas d'intervention rapide demandée.



J'essaie d'avoir ces renseignement rapidement car il est probable que j'adopte d'autres rats (1 voir deux toujours en "sauvetage" ) dans le cas ou mon petio (déjà adulte tout de même    ) était sociable   , et n'étant certain de ne pouvoir faire une quarantaine parfaite (petit appart, et sdb/entrée trop froide/aérée pour des rats) je préfère prévenir au cas ou une contagion survient (rats qui auront déjà fait une quarantaine dans leur FA en général, je prend le risque que cela me coûte cher de toutes façons).

Merci par avance pour toutes vos réponses.

----------


## Misscoco

Je t'envoie un MP avec les coordonnées d'une vétérinaire spécialisée à Monitgny les Cormeilles, elle est géniale, on me l'avait d'ailleurs conseillé ici

----------


## quegorosoit

Merci beaucoup, comme répondu en mp.

Je ne manquerai pas de diffuser aux membres demandeurs quand j'aurais eu l'occasion d'y aller (enfin, visite de routine j'espère hi hi).

Bonne soirée à tous.

----------


## virginy

Les rats vivent par 2 minimum. Tout seul il va manquer d'épanouissement.

----------


## kak's

Coucou, on pourrait m'en indiquer un dans le 92 par mp svp 
Merci d'avance

----------


## Hagalaz

> Les rats vivent par 2 minimum. Tout seul il va manquer d'épanouissement.


quegorosoit adopte un loulou adulte dont la FA n'est pas sure qu'il soit sociable avec ses congénaires apparement.  
Donc si j'ai bien compris si il est sociable quegorosoit adopterai un autre loulou et sinon non, c'est ça?

----------


## quegorosoit

Tout à fait Halgalaz.

Il a vécu chez une "méchante" la première année de sa vie tout seul.
Atteint de la gale (en plus il était sur copeaux ... manquerait plus qu'il fut nourrit au chocolat comme j'ai pu le lire sur un sujet de ce forum    ) celui-ci est en soin au Str****old et aura sa "final release" d'ici quelques jours.
Il pourra alors faire copain-copain avec les tonton de sa gentille sauveuse, en espérant qu'il le veuille.

Il a déjà semblé mal réagir lorsque d'autres animaux approche sa cage, mais cela n'est pas toujours a prendre pour preuve d'une insociabilité vu que la réaction change souvent une fois les barreaux retiré.

Si jamais il n'est pas sociable, je sais bien que j'aurais le choix de le faire stériliser, sans pour autant que ce soit le messie cela pourrait résoudre son "problème".

Dans le cas d'une seconde adoption, il est clair que je préfèrerai avoir un ou deux jeunes ratons pour l'accompagner, et favoriser une réinsertion plus commode.

Merci en tout cas de vous en inquiéter.

----------


## quegorosoit

Excusez moi pour le double post, mais l'edit est interdit.

Excuse moi *Hagalaz*, j'ai eu beau m'y reprendre à deux fois, j'ai quand même fait une faute à ton pseudo, ce n'est en aucun cas un manque de respect de ma part   .

Cordialement.

----------


## ophelie13

Pourriez-vous me communiquer la liste des vétos NAC vers Bressuire (79) ?! Car mon Lou (cochon d'inde) ne va pas bien du tout, il a une malocclusion dentaire, il ne mange quasiment plus, il ne pèse plus que 330g (ses frères pèsent tous les deux 850g)... 

Je peux pas trop me déplacer, j'ai pas le permis, jsuis dans le caca, mais je veux sauver mon ptit Lou !! Jpense aussi a un ver solitaire vu qu'aujour'hui il a pas arreté de manger (des bananes, essemtiellement) et qu'il a perdu 5g oO 

Merci de votre aide !!

----------


## magetfab

salut a tous!!

toujours rien pour le nord seine et marne? meaux, esbly, crecy, coulommiers), surtout spé furets?
j'ai trouvé personne de competent pour le moment. 
help me pliz!
mag

----------


## Misscoco

Tu peux te déplacer ? Si tu es véhiculée tu peux aller chez mon vétérinaire dans le 95, elle est super. Dis moi si ça t'intéresse, je t'enverrai un MP

----------


## magetfab

c'est sympa, mais ca me fait encore plus loin que le veto de nandy (qui est deja a+ d'1 heure de rte!)
donc je te remercie mais ca vaut pas le coup.
merci quand meme
je cherche un veto dans ma region, mais ca a l'air tres compliqué...

----------


## CobayeClub

oui ça doit l'etre ... je n'en ai pas non plus en stock ..pas de confiance en tout cas !

----------


## martmol

pourriez-vous m'envoyer les adresses des vétos dans le 14ème, car j'ai été dans une clinique dans le 14ème (DR d...... et J....), j'ai perdu chez 2 cochons d'inde, le dernier a énormément souffert car mauvais diagnostic de leur part et obligé d'aller voir un autre en urgence qui a euthanasié mon Caramel. je déconseille fortement cette clinique= danger pour vos aniamaux

----------


## Mani59

coucou, quelqu'un connaitrais l'adresse d'un bon véto nac dans le 60? je suis actuellement chez ma mère et ma lapine a un problème dermato.

----------


## Cascade

Bonsoir,

J'ai besoin de votre aide, toute nouvelle sur le forum car je recherche d'urgence de l'aide.
Mon petit lapin est chez le véto de ma ville ce soir et je ne suis pas du tout tranquille parce qu'il n'a pas l'air de s'en occuper correctement. Je suis dans le 91 et mon lapin refuse de manger depuis ce matin, il ne crotte plus et je l'ai porté chez le véto à 14h30. Je l'ai laissé sur les conseils de la secrétaire, quand j'ai appelé à 17h, elle m'a dit de venir le chercher à 18h30. En fait ils n'avaient pas regardé mon lapin et ils ont fait une radio à mon arrivée à 18h30 !!! tout ce temps perdu !! ils m'ont dit qu'ils le gardaient pour l'anesthésier demain matin et lui faire un lavement !!!
Ce qui me tracasse le plus c'est qu'en posant des questions, je me suis rendue compte qu'ils avaient mis mon lapin au "placard" dans la boite de transport sans eau deouis 14h30, qu'en fait elle l'a mis dans une grande cage à 19h avec la salade, le foin et de l'eau alors que son intestin était déjà bloqué et que j'avais pris le soin de l'hydrater avec du jus d'ananas le matin. 
Je suis très inquiète, ils m'ont dit qu'à la radio il avait un megacolon et c'est pas en le laissant dans une boite de transport sans eau que cela allait s'arranger !!! la secrétaire m'a avoué qu'ils ne s'attendaient pas à ce qu'il est quelque chose !!! 
je suis morte de peur, un lavement ??? à un lapin ??? avez-vous déjà entendu cela ?? et qui peut m'indiquer un véto dans le 91 SVP qui connait les lapins ? Merci par avance

----------


## Misscoco

Si tu n'es pas en confiance et que tu as l'impression que ce vétérinaire ne sait pas ce qu'il fait, je te conseille de changer rapidement et d'aller vers un vrai spécialiste. Ne perd pas de temps   Tu as de nombreux noms et adresses dans ce topic pour des vétos en région parisienne, tu n'as plus qu'à en appeler un près de chez toi

----------


## chocoflavie

si tu n'as pas confiance, surtout ne perd pas de temps et change rapidement de véto, il y a bien trop de véto qui ne savent pas soigner les NAC mais plutot que de le dire directement, attendent betement et au final, l'animal en meure...

il y a bien trop de témoignages de ce type malheureusement, va chez un véto spécialisé nac, mais un vrai, pas quelqu'un qui se dit soit disant spécialiste mais qui n'y connais rien, 

tu peux aller chez un véto qui a une clinique exclusivement reservée aux nac, elle se trouve dans le 77 à nandy, c'est a coté du 91 , à seulement quelques kilometres du 91    bonne chance

----------


## Cascade

Merci à toutes et tous pour vos messages privés ; malheureusement la clinique de Nandy est fermée le jeudi ... c'est la catastrophe. J'ai été redirigé sur un vétérinaire d'urgence qui, sachant que mon lapin est chez un véto, a été parfaitement "SOLIDAIRE".
J'ai appelé ce matin, ils n'avaient toujours rien fait si ce n'est un anti-inflammatoire pour éviter que mon lapin ait mal au ventre.
Le véto est situé à Mors... sur O. à La Gribelette, je ne le conseille pas !

----------


## Misscoco

Je te conseille de récupérer ton lapin et d'aller demain chez ce bon vétérinaire du 77 !

----------


## chocoflavie

> Je te conseille de récupérer ton lapin et d'aller demain chez ce bon vétérinaire du 77 !


entierement d'accord, des la 1ere heure demain, récupere ton lapin et prend rendez vous a la clinique du 77, au moins la bas ton lapin sera bien soigné

----------


## Cascade

Quelques nouvelles de mon lapin.
Hier à midi, décidée à le reprendre pour le conduire dans une clinique spécialisée, je vais chez le véto. Là surprise, ils n'ont rien fait mais coup de chance ou mystère, le transit est reparti, il a fait des crottes et il a mangé, il a beaucoup de gaz ??? et ils vont lui donner un antibio pour éviter une coccidiose ?? il faut revenir le chercher à 15H45.
A 15h45 je vois le véto, il me montre les radios un énorme amas d'aliments coincés sur la radio du soir et un intestin vide et plein de gaz !! sur la radio du matin, la moitié de l'amas a disparu et des crottes sont visbles dans l'intestin.
Bon je suis repartie avec mon lapin chez moi et depuis je surveille les premières crottes n'étaient pas sèches et il a mangé de la salade, très peu de foin, très peu de Cuni Nature Re-Balance.
Je vais le surveiller de très près et croise les doigts. Pourvu que cela dure !!

En tout cas, merci à toutes et tous ceux qui ont réagi très vite pour m'aider, c'est vraiment super et je ne vous oublierai jamais.
J'ai déjà parlé de votre site et du forum à mes amies et famille qui aiment autant que vous nos petites et moins petites (nous avons aussi des chevaux) bêtes.
A bientôt et MERCI

----------


## CobayeClub

tu as un traitement pour ton lapin ? il y a des choses pour le transit à donner dans ce genre de cas pour stimuler le transit ...

----------


## Kyt's

> Je vais le surveiller de très près et croise les doigts. Pourvu que cela dure !!


Va quand même chez un autre véto.    ::

----------


## nera27

Bonjour,
Pourrais-je avoir en mp les coordonnées d'un véto pour une gerbille, situé sur Paris idéalement dans le 15ème ou le 7ème...?
Merci!

----------


## loo

> Bonjour,
> Pourrais-je avoir en mp les coordonnées d'un véto pour une gerbille, situé sur Paris idéalement dans le 15ème ou le 7ème...?
> Merci!


je t'ai envoyé par mp les coordonnées d'un véto NAC situé dans le 12ème

----------


## bianca45

Avez vous encore besoin d'adresses sur la region parisienne ? je connais un trés bon veterinaire je peux donner les coordonées en mp

----------


## séverine94

Moi je cherche un véto furet dans le 33 ou le 17

----------


## B-nji3

Bah voilà tout est dans le titre donc si vous pouviez m'envoyer vos bonnes adresses par MP svp.
J'ai déjà l'adresse du Dr B. mais bon il est un peu loin et pas sur que mes rattes apprécient le trajet. J'ai aussi l'adresse du Dr Q. et un peu cher surtout si c'est pour qu'au final il soit absent ^^
Puis j'ai cru voir qu'il y avait un bon véto dans le 14ème arrondissement donc si vous pouviez me donner son adresse ou celle d'un autre, le numéro de tél, les tarifs pour une consultation de ratoune et puis plus ou moins votre avis, vos impressions... bref j'en recherche un vraiment bien chez qui je puisse aller en transports en commun.
Mon véto est bon mais il n'est pas vraiment spécialisé NAC donc...

Merci.

----------


## Priscilla92

Je t"ai MP  ::

----------


## B-nji3

Merci

----------


## Calista

si quelqu un veut j ai plusieurs veto de PARIS ET RP
me contacter par mp

----------


## kira93

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis nouveau ici, quelqu'un peut m'envoyer par MP de bonne adresse de vétérinaires NAC (qui connait bien les lapins) au alentour du 93, voir 77 si c'est pas trop loin ou au pire sur paris.
Ma lapine ne va pas très bien depuis une semaine, ne mange plus et ne selle plus, je suis vraiment inquiet je suis parti 2 fois chez le vétérinaire mais son état ne s'améliore pas.
J'essaye de la gaver depuis quelques jours mais toujours pas de selle.
Étant donné qu'elle n'est pas en très grande forme, j'aimerai ne pas aller trop loin pour ne pas la stressé (elle est très peureuse de nature).

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

----------


## Aurore60

*Merci de communiquer les noms/coordonnées par mp*

----------


## kira93

Merci Aurore pour l'adresse.
La ville de Nandy est trop loin de chez moi (environ 60km), ma lapine n'appréciera pas le transport.
Mais c'est gentil de m'avoir répondu.

----------


## gregetjess

quelqu'un connait un bon veto pour castré un cochon d'inde sur le 59   :merci:

----------


## CobayeClub

mp envoyé   ::

----------


## gregetjess

:merci:   le soucis avec celui qui les 2 nom d'envoyé c'est que je suis a environ 1h de lille donc j'espere trouvé plus pres dans les environs de maubeuge -avesnes sur helpe

----------


## Calista

les veto spé nac il n y en a pas des masses
il y a des départements ou il n y en a pas du tout !

----------


## CobayeClub

pour une opération comme celle là, ça vaut la peine.  Moi je te donne celle en qui j'ai toute confiance. 1h pour voir un spécialiste et la garantie de la compétence, c'est raisonnable, surtout pour une chirurgie.
Si tu veux tu pourras vérifier avec moi qu'il n'est pas dans les déconseillés chez moi, si tu reçois des adresses plus proches.

un article sur l'anesthésie : http://www.cobayesclub.com/anesthesie_generale_nac.htm

----------


## gregetjess

:merci:   beaucoup pour votre aide pour l'instant il y a pas urgence non plus il fera de mal a personne il est seul dans sa cage   :lol2:

----------


## La Puce

> dans les environs de maubeuge


J'ai le top mais en Belgique sur Manage, je ne sais pas si c'est plus près pour toi...
Si c'est le cas, demande en mp.

----------


## félidés

Pour la Dordogne,

Ma véto est super, ma touille (rat) était malade elle l'a soignée jusqu'au bout et pas mis des lustres pour faire un diagnostic. A ce que j'ai entendu elle fait les même les serpents et nac en général. Elle est vraiment compétente.
C'est à (dans le 24)
*Merci de donner les coordonnées par mp)*
Voilà pour ceux que ça peut aider

----------


## ANMel

Je cherche un véto NAC dans la Sarthe, plus précisement du côté de Sablé-La flèche (mais je peux quand même me déplacer si besoin).
C'est pour une gerbille.

Merci à ceux qui pourront me donner des adresse !

----------


## dilaika

Bonjour j'aurais besoin d'une adresse de vétérinaire proche de Mitry-Mory, Villeparisis (77) Autre que celui de Courtry (fermé)
C'est urgent merci beaucoup.

----------


## dilaika

Résolue merci quand même.

----------


## aden

bonjour, quelqu'un aurait une adresse de véto NAC dans la drôme (près de nyons ) ainsi qu'une adresse de véto a nice ? 
je vais au cabinet de nyons pour mon chat, je les recommande d'ailleur mais parcontre j'ai déja vu des lapins chez eux mais je ne sais pas ce qu'ils valent pour les nac  :hein2: 
ce sont mes lieux de vacances mais comme les maladies ne prennent pas de vacances je préfére me renseigner pour mes futures louloutes (deux rates)
merci d'avance   ::

----------


## kyw

> Comme on ne doit pas donner de noms sur le forum, je t'envois par MP celui du 14e a Paris que jai vu il y a 2 jours...


 Je pourrais avoir le nom des bons vétos nac intramuraux à paris s'il vous plait ?
J'ai bien été voir le Dr Q*****n mais les deux rates qu'il a vues sont décédées... je ne lui fais plus confiance...
Merci d'avance...

----------


## lilou 92

> Envoyé par surmulot
> 
> Comme on ne doit pas donner de noms sur le forum, je t'envois par MP celui du 14e a Paris que jai vu il y a 2 jours...
> 
> 
>  Je pourrais avoir le nom des bons vétos nac intramuraux à paris s'il vous plait ?
> J'ai bien été voir le Dr Q*****n mais les deux rates qu'il a vues sont décédées... je ne lui fais plus confiance...
> Merci d'avance...


Je t'ai envoyer le Dr D. du 14eme et le Dr B. du 77, tu pourras te faire une idée par toi meme de ces vétos   ::

----------


## kyw

merci, vraiment... J'ai 10 rates, et trois d'entre elles m'inquiètent... Une d'entre elle a mal géré sa grossesse, une autre a le nez bouché, et la troisième se gratte un peu trop... ça me fait penser à des puces...

----------


## Saigure

Hello Kyw.
Lilou t'a envoyé l'adresse du Docteur D. dans le 14eme arrondissement.
Je vais également dans cette clinique pour mes rats depuis 7 ans et je voulais te préciser que sa collègue, la docteur Sarah S. est très très bien aussi pour les rats, donc n'hésite pas si c'est elle qui consulte à ce moment là.    ::   Elle est efficace, adore les rats et est très douce avec eux, c'est très agréable.    ::

----------


## jenni27

Boujour,

je recherche un veterinaire spécialisé NAC sur Rouen (76)
Merci d'avance.

----------


## chachachoco

Jenni27, je crois qu'il y a une véto NAC à Tourville, près de Rouen, mais je n'ai ni son adresse ni son nom, dsl

----------


## jenni27

Merci pour l'info   ::

----------


## Cacho

Pour tous ceux qui cherchent un véto spécialisé NAC en île de france:
-Clinique vétérinaire ****- Paris 12 
-Clinique ***- Méry-sur-oise (val d'oise)
Les deux cliniques sont très bien; bien que j'ai une préférence pour la clinique *** pour tout ce qui concerne mes NAC. J'ai fait opérer une vieille rate de 3 ans d'un abcès dentaire important. La prise en charge de mon animal a été très bien faite. Et à l'inverse, je préfère la clinique *** pour mes chats. J'ai effectué là bas deux opérations lourdes d'extraction de dents pour deux de mes chats car porteur du calicivirus. La note a été à chaque fois très salée mais le résultat est toujours plus que satisfaisant.




> *Merci de donner les coordonnées des vétérinaire uniquement par MP. 
> Mushroom pour ma modération*

----------


## doudie

Bonjour, 

Je recherche l'adresse d'un véto sur Poitiers pour stériliser ma lapine. Le mien le fait, mais ça coûte environ 300 euros et d'après ce que j'ai vu, c'est quand même pas mal cher. Donc si un véto compétent le fait pour moins cher, ça me permettra de garder du rab dans le budget santé.

----------


## kyw

> Hello Kyw.
> Lilou t'a envoyé l'adresse du Docteur D. dans le 14eme arrondissement.
> Je vais également dans cette clinique pour mes rats depuis 7 ans et je voulais te préciser que sa collègue, la docteur Sarah S. est très très bien aussi pour les rats, donc n'hésite pas si c'est elle qui consulte à ce moment là.     Elle est efficace, adore les rats et est très douce avec eux, c'est très agréable.


j'y suis effectivement allée, ayant eu un bon feeling au téléphone. Merci pour vos conseils, vraiment... J'ai eu la remplaçante du Dr A. de L. et elle a été géniale. Déjà, elle a pesé mes rates, ce que le Dr Q. n'avait jamais fait. Ensuite, et c'est tout bête je sais, mais au lieu de les manipuler comme des objets, elle leur a parlé, discutant avec elles pendant qu'elle les auscultait en douceur. Et son savoir faire, sa patience, son humour et son professionnalisme m'ont vraiment rassurée. Elle a calculé le dosage des médicament au mL près, à 1/8 et 1/6 de comprimé près, en fonction du poids exact de chaque animal. Personne n'avait fait ça pour celles qui n'ont pas survécu...
Vraiment merci. Elle m'a aussi conseillé pour les rates à la maison, en particulier pour celle qui a accouché et ses trois petiots. D'ailleurs (et je précise que c'était parce que c'était un kinder surprise), n'ayant pas le courage de l'euthanasier, on va faire stériliser le petit Malou de la triplée. Et elle a été très claire et très précise sur les détails de l'intervention... Vraiment adorable. Et je ne parle même pas du prix. J'ai payé pour 3 rates moins de la moitié de ce que j'avais payé pour une seule chez le Dr Q. Grosse différence !

Alors vraiment, merci. Pas pour moi, pour elles... et lui ^^

----------


## lilou 92

Le docteur Q. est vraiment hors prix, et les resultats ne sont pas forcement plus satisfaisant qu'un vétérinaire Nac tel que D. du 14eme ou B. du 77.
C'est 45 la consultation et en plus de ca, avec les soins, les echos parfois, et les medocs, c'est un coup de chance si tu en ressort avec moins de 100e.
Mais le truc pas mal avec lui, c'est qu'il prend ton animal en soins meme le dimanche. et ca malheureusement peu de véto le fond (il faut bien qu'il ai une vie privée).
Enfin bref, moi j'ai ultra confiance a la clinique du 14e, ils m'ont opéré plus d'une dizaine de fois des rats, et jamais aucun soucis ! Je sais que je peut leur laisser un animal en soins, il est toujours mieux avec eux que chez moi.   ::

----------


## Emerode77

Et le docteur C. du 77 (Courtry plus précisément), quelqu'un peut me donner des précisions svp, du genre s'il a un jour de fermeture, s'il s'occupe bien des chichis, ou tout autre info ... parce que certaines personnes en parlaient dans un autre post il y a quelques mois. Et comme il est plus près de chez moi que celui de Nandy, je m'étais renseignée sur le trajet et tout, mais pas eu besoin de consulter pour l'instant, et j'ai mon chichi depuis un an (agé de 3ans seulement donc il n'est pas à l'abri d'un soucis de santé, enfin il a encore du temps devant lui). On m'avait dit de ce véto qu'il est très bien avec les nacs, donc si les personnes qui suivent ce sujet le connaissent pas trop je retrouverais l'autre sujet pour poser mes questions à ces personnes là. En tout cas merci de vos réponses, j'aime beaucoup l'entraide de ce site   ::

----------


## cat_lwd

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvelle sur ce forum (sur les forums tout court en réalité) donc pardon pour mes inepties!
J'ai trouvé un furet vagabondant dans ma résidence vendredi dernier et, bien qu'elle ait une puce électronique, impossible de trouver le proprio (elle est toujours enregistrée sous le nom de l'éleveur qui l'a vendue à une grande enseigne en décembre dernier).
Bref, elle est absolument infestée de tiques; je dirai qu'elle en a des centaines, sur le dos, dans les oreilles, derrière les oreilles, sur le museau, partout, partout. Le véto du coin a prescrit une pipette qui s'avère être mortel pour les félins et comme j'ai deux chats, je ne veux pas prendre le risque de l'utiliser (j'ai su après que c'était dangereux pour les chats). Je cherche donc désespéremment un véterinaire spécialiste des NAC dans le 78 (j'habite Versailles) ou environs pour qu'elle soit examinée vraiment et pour recevoir des conseils appropriés sur les soins à lui apporter. Elle me fait de la peine mais comme je n'y connais rien, je ne sais pas m'occuper d'elle. Je n'ai même pas de cage pour l'instant, elle habite dans ma penderie!
Merci infiniement pour tout aide ou conseil que vous pourriez me donner!

----------


## mushroom

J'ai fusionné avec le topic existant sur les adresses de véto  :Embarrassment: k: 

En attendant si tu souhaites en savoir plus : 
http://www.furets-hommes.com/

Il y a plusieurs fiches d'infos.

Les véto à retirer les tiques? C'est pas des puces?
T'as bien fait de ne pas mettre le produit, généralement les produits antiparasitaire qu'on met aux furets/lapins et rongeurs sont d'abord des produits normalement pour chats.

----------


## Blue-Sheep

Bonjour,

Je cherche un vétérinaire NAC dans le 91 (préférablement suivant le rer B). 


Merci d'avance !

----------


## bbkiss

Bonjour,

Pouvez vous svp m'indiquer l'adresse d'un vétérinaire nac situés dans le 91 près de morangis car mon petit lapin que je vient de recevoir à peut être un rhume donc cela m'inquiète!

Merci pour vos infos!

----------


## catherine1162

bonjour, je recherche un vétérinaire nac vers Clermont Ferrand? compétent..
quelqu'un peut m'aider
un grand merci

----------


## Melle_suzy

Bonjour,


J'ai lu une partie de vos messages concernant les véto spécialisés dans les nac du 91, et je souhaiterai savoir si vous pourriez me donner des coordonnées, car j'ai mon rat lutin qui a la patte très enflée et je me fait beaucoup de soucis.

C'est très très urgent. Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## aurlie

c'est pour quel animal ?

----------


## Engel_blut

J'ai fais une recherche de vétérinaire spécialisé pour les NAC et je suis tombé sur votre site.

Est ce que vous auriez des vétérinaires à me conseiller pour les NAC dans le 91? (étant nouvelle dans cette région je ne connais pas grand chose :/)

L'une de mes rattes à mal à un il et l'autre à surement attraper un petit rhume  :Frown: 

je vous en remercie par avance    ::

----------


## zessouille

bonjour bonjour !!!
comme tout le monde ici je recherche un véto spé nacs pour mes ratoux d'amour !!

J'habite à Antony dans le 92 ! 

merci à tous    :Embarrassment: k: 
Zessouille

----------


## Aurore60

MP envoyé    ::

----------


## Blue-Sheep

Bonjour !
Si vous avez envoyé un mp pour un véto NAC sur Antony, puis je avoir l'adresse aussi s'il vous plait ?
merci d'avance !

----------


## Aurore60

MP envoyé également    ::  

Alors comme je te l'ai dit, ce n'est pas à Antony mais à Nandy, ça vaut vraiment le coup d'aller le voir, il est génial    ::

----------


## Puggi

Bonjour, 

j'aimerais trouvé un véto dans le 77, 94 ou 93 (je suis un peu limitrophe). On m'a déjà conseillé le dr B mais il est beaucoup trop loin pour moi... Je ne peux pas non plus aller trop dans paris (à la limite la moitié droite proche gare du nord/ haussman/ vincennes)

Merci!

----------


## zessouille

moi aussi j'aurai préféré Paris Sud pour y aller en transport plutôt que de 
prendre ma voiture.
Mais bon Aurore a l'air d'insister sur le fait qu'il est vraiment bien ce Dr B.     ::

----------


## Puggi

il est ouvert le dr b le samedi?

----------


## Aurore60

Puggy, tu es d'où dans le 77 ?

Ah oui Dr B. il est tout simplement formidable (je fais partie des fans de ce vétérinaire   :lol:  ), il a beaucoup aidé mes animaux, leur a permis de les soulager pendant plusieurs années alors que deux d'entre eux avaient un système digestif blindé d'ulcères, mais il les a aussi aidés à partir dans un respect total. J'ai une confiance aveugle en ce super véto et je suis très reconnaissante pour tout ce qu'il a fait.
Voilà pourquoi je le conseille tout le temps aux gens.
Nous faisons 2h30 de route aller-retour (quand il n'y a pas de bouchons    ::   ) mais ça en vaut largement la peine.

----------


## Aurore60

> il est ouvert le dr b le samedi?


oui, de 8h à 16h sans interruptions    ::

----------


## Puggi

je suis a roissy-en-brie.
Ok merci. Je verrais si quelqu'un accepte/peux m'y emmener...

Tu pourrais me donner en mp l'adresse stp, je n'ai que son numéro.
(et si tu connais, je pense, ses tarifs stp, notamment, si tu connais aussi, les cout d'op de tumeurs... Merci)

----------


## Aurore60

Envoyé.

Par contre, pour les tarifs exacts, je ne sais pas ; mais en tout cas, c'est hyper correct comparé à d'autres vétos.
Mais tu peux toujours appeller pour avoir le tarif pour l'opé d'une tumeur    ::

----------


## Aurore60

> je suis a roissy-en-brie.
> Ok merci. Je verrais si quelqu'un accepte/peux m'y emmener...
> 
> Tu pourrais me donner en mp l'adresse stp, je n'ai que son numéro.
> (et si tu connais, je pense, ses tarifs stp, notamment, si tu connais aussi, les cout d'op de tumeurs... Merci)


je ne comprend pas, je t'ai envoyé un mp mais je ne le trouve pas dans la boite d'envoi. Tu l'as reçue ?

----------


## Puggi

Non, j'actualise depuis que j'ai vu ton message mais rien :s

----------


## Aurore60

Je te renvoi ça    ::

----------


## La Puce

> Envoyé par La Puce
> 
> Je cherche un véto NAC dans La Loire près de Roanne dans le Dpt 62.
> C'est pour un hamster nain russe d'un membre français de mon fofo. 
> Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide. 
> 
> 
> un topic existe déjà, j'ai donc déplacé ton post ici.


Post déplacé mais j'ai jamais eu de réponse comme cela et cela date de plus de 6 mois.  
Surtout que depuis, j'ai vu pal de demandes véto non déplacés dans ce post et les réactions sont plus rapides comme cela...triste:  

Maintenant, je retente sur ce post mais là c'est très URGENT !!!
Je cherche un véto Nac pour un hamster dans l'Oise près de Creil (Dpt 60)
Merci d'avance à la personne qui pourra m'aider.

----------


## Winry

Bonjour,
Je cherche un vétérinaire qui s'y connait avec les rats vers Antony si possible ( c'est dans le 92)
Merci d'avance pour votre aide    ::

----------


## zessouille

Bonjour, je chercher un véto nac en Mayenne (53), même si je doute que ça existe   :hein2: 

ou alors départements 49 ou 72 ? 

merci !

----------


## crapouilloute

Bonjour,

J'ai parcourus un peu ce sujet et je serais également très intéressée par les coordonnées de vétérinaires nac en région parisienne. J'habite le 77 (vers Melun). Merci d'avance de m'envoyer ça en MP, pour le moment je n'ai vu qu'un véto pas spécialisé et je ne suis pas trop convaincue  :suspect:  , au cas où je préfèrerais en avoir un bon sous la main!

Merci beaucoup par avance !   ::

----------


## Nirriti

> En ce qui me concerne, le Doc B du 94 (pas celui du 91), je le déconseille vivement.
> Parce qu'il nous a pris pour des cons y'a 2 ans avec un de nos animaux (examens intuiles, dire qu'il en avait pas eu les résultats alors qu'après appel au labo, on m'a dit qu'il avait eu les résultats en mains propres la veille, traitement alors qu'il n'y avait aucune chance pour l'animal...)


M*rde ! je vais le voir demain !

----------


## Elise77

Bonjours, 
je suis aussi à Roissy en Brie dans le 77 et je cherche un vétérinaire NAC pas trop loin, ce serais gentil de m'envoyer par mp les adresses et les numéros de ceux que vous connaissez parce que je n'arrive pas à en trouver Merci d'avance (c'est assez urgent)

----------


## catherine1162

cochon d'inde..

----------


## amandine95510

tu cherche  vétérinaire pour cochon d'inde qu'est-ce qu'il à?

----------


## catherine1162

rien c'est juste au moment de mes vacances j'ai toujours une adresse en cas d'urgence..

----------


## jorie

Mp envoyé

----------


## Se@l

Bonjour à toutes et tous !

Je suis toute nouvelle sur ce forum et je recherche un vétérinaire spécialisé dans les fufus pour soigner mes loulous (leur ancien vétérinaire vient de partir à la retraite    ::   ). J'habite dans le 92 près de Boulogne-Billancourt mais je suis preneuse de toute bonne adresse sur Paris et région parisienne pour trouver quelqu'un qui soignera correctement mes loulous d'amour !

Par avance, merci de vos réponses !

----------


## armandine

Mon véto qui soigne mes chats est aussi un véto nac. C'est quelqu'un de très professionnel, de très compétent et de très sérieux. Il se trouve dans le 94 à Saint Maur des Fossés.
Clinique des 4 chemins. Mais ne demander que le docteur ***.
J'espère que cela pourra t'aider car c'est vraiment l'angoisse quand un très bon véto s'en va. Très peu de vétos sont compétents et ceux qui sortent des écoles actuellement recherchent plutôt le fric qu'autre chose. Et forcément, cela met en danger nos animaux   ::  




> Merci de donner les noms/coordonnées par messagerie privée.

----------


## Aurore60

Message privé envoyé    ::

----------


## Se@l

Merci !!!

D'autres vétos plutôt sur 92-78 recommandables peut être (même si quoi qu'il arrive, je préfère faire des kms pour avoir un vétérinaire compétent !)

----------


## Lor

Bonjour !

Je vais très prochainement accueillir deux bébés ratsounes bientôt sevrées dans mon chez moi !!

Mais avant cela, et pour bien faire les choses, je souhaiterais connaître ladresse dun bon vétérinaire spécialisé NAC, pour ne pas paniquer sil devait leur arriver quoi que ce soit

Je vis dans le 15ème, mais jai entendu dire quil y en avait de très bons dans le 14ème. Je prends les adresses des 2 arrondissements !

Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Soledad91

j'en ai un dans  le 91 ca t'interresse?

----------


## amazone95

clinique de l'Isle Adam 95
Merci de donner les noms/coordonnées par messagerie privée
Appelle ?

----------


## bou12

bonjour, je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit... mais je recherche un vétérinaire pour mes rates sur Lyon. Par avance merci  :Smile: .

----------


## kak's

Bonjour à tous, 
Je voudrais, si quelqu'un habite près de chez moi (Meudon 92) le nom d'un vétérinaire pour mon lapin. 
Merci d'avance    ::

----------


## FasaKe

Il y a un topic unique pour ce genre de question, je fusionne donc.

----------


## Se@l

> j'en ai un dans  le 91 ca t'interresse?


J'ai entendu parler d'un docteur B***** et d'un docteur V*** dans le 91, je suis également preneuse de leurs adresses !! ... Sinon j'irai voir le docteur ADL à Paris 14.

----------


## Soledad91

c'est de le dr V dont je parlais

----------


## romalou

Bonjour , 
Ayant depuis peu un hamster russe chez moi , je prefere prendre les devants et je recherche les coordonnées d'un veto NAC à asnières sur seine ou proche .
Merci de vos reponses !
romalou

----------


## Benyli

Pas eu le courage de parcourir les 14 pages et je vois que bcp donnent des adresses pour les rongeurs. 
Vous connaissez un bon véto dans le 91 pour les NAC reptiles (serpents plus précisement) 
Merci d'avance

----------


## Priscilla92

> Pas eu le courage de parcourir les 14 pages et je vois que bcp donnent des adresses pour les rongeurs. 
> Vous connaissez un bon véto dans le 91 pour les NAC reptiles (serpents plus précisement) 
> Merci d'avance


MP envoyé !

----------


## Nanounette

Bonjour !

J'aurais besoin des coordonnées d'un bon véto NAC pour mes chinchillas dans le 91 svp (si possible à proximité d'Etampes).

Merci beaucoup!

Anne

----------


## Soledad91

mp envoyé

----------


## Splinter

Bonjour, 

Un de mes rats a des saignements quand il fait ses besoins, et si quelqu'un pouvait me donner les coordonnées du Dr V*** dans le 91, ce serait gentil. Merci!

----------


## toutouill3

Bonsoir,

Moi j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer l'adresse d'un BON vétérinaire NAC dans le *nord du 77* a la limite *sud du 60* ou dans *l'est du 93*

Merci par avance !

----------


## jujuvsv60

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Moi j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer l'adresse d'un BON vétérinaire NAC dans le *nord du 77* a la limite *sud du 60* ou dans *l'est du 93*
> 
> Merci par avance !


J'en connais un a Senlis, ca te fait peut etre trop loin ?    ::

----------


## toutouill3

Non c'est a 35min de chez moi ça serait bien. Tu as déjà été chez ce véto ? il est compétent ?
merci !

----------


## jujuvsv60

Moi j'y allais pour rats, hamster, gerbille, octodon, furets.

J'ai jamais eu de soucis il est trés compétents et génial    ::   .

Je l'avais recommander ici : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t302733-ur ... ise-dpt-60  , Les commentaires de retour son également satisfaisant    ::   , en plus il est pas trés cher je trouve    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Soledad91

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Moi j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait m'indiquer l'adresse d'un BON vétérinaire NAC dans le *nord du 77* a la limite *sud du 60* ou dans *l'est du 93*
> 
> Merci par avance !


mp envoyé

----------


## toutouill3

> Moi j'y allais pour rats, hamster, gerbille, octodon, furets.
> 
> J'ai jamais eu de soucis il est trés compétents et génial     .
> 
> Je l'avais recommander ici : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t302733-ur ... ise-dpt-60  , Les commentaires de retour son également satisfaisant     , en plus il est pas trés cher je trouve   k:


Oui c'est ce que je viens de voir, je t'ai envoyé un mail    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Soledad91

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Un de mes rats a des saignements quand il fait ses besoins, et si quelqu'un pouvait me donner les coordonnées du Dr V*** dans le 91, ce serait gentil. Merci!


mp envoyé aussi ^^

----------


## jujuvsv60

> Envoyé par jujuvsv60
> 
> Moi j'y allais pour rats, hamster, gerbille, octodon, furets.
> 
> J'ai jamais eu de soucis il est trés compétents et génial     .
> 
> Je l'avais recommander ici : http://rescue.forumactif.com/t302733-ur ... ise-dpt-60  , Les commentaires de retour son également satisfaisant     , en plus il est pas trés cher je trouve   k:
> 
> 
> Oui c'est ce que je viens de voir, je t'ai envoyé un mail   k:


Répondu    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## ubu

Bonjour, mon rat est malade et je cherche de manière assez urgente un vétérinaire nac sur Paris. J'ai lu vos messages et vous semblez tous vous accorder sur celui qui officie dans le 14ème, serait-il possible d'avoir ses coordonnées ?

Merci d'avance pour mon petit rat !

Ubu

----------


## Priscilla92

> Bonjour, mon rat est malade et je cherche de manière assez urgente un vétérinaire nac sur Paris. J'ai lu vos messages et vous semblez tous vous accorder sur celui qui officie dans le 14ème, serait-il possible d'avoir ses coordonnées ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour mon petit rat !
> 
> Ubu


MP envoyé !

----------


## lilou 92

> Envoyé par ubu
> 
> Bonjour, mon rat est malade et je cherche de manière assez urgente un vétérinaire nac sur Paris. J'ai lu vos messages et vous semblez tous vous accorder sur celui qui officie dans le 14ème, serait-il possible d'avoir ses coordonnées ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour mon petit rat !
> 
> Ubu
> 
> 
> MP envoyé !


le Dr ADL est un très bon véto Nacs, tu peut y aller les yeux fermés    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## luciole91

Bonjour, j'ai deux rates à emmener chez le vétérinaire, pourriez-vous me communiquer les coordonnées d'un véto NAC dans l'essonne ? Merci !

----------


## Soledad91

> Bonjour, j'ai deux rates à emmener chez le vétérinaire, pourriez-vous me communiquer les coordonnées d'un véto NAC dans l'essonne ? Merci !


mp envoyé

----------


## luciole91

Merci !

----------


## Soledad91

De rien  :Smile:

----------


## Mizuhime

Coucou ici!
Ayant postulé à une offre d'emploi sur chambery, j'aurais aimé savoir si les savoyards avaient une bonne adresse nac dans ce coin là (si ça devait se concrétiser   :fou:  )?
Merci!    ::

----------


## 974.misslovely

bonjour,

j'aimerais avoir les coordonnées d'un bon vétérinaire nac dans l'essonne, c'est pour un lapin, plutôt dans le nord de l'essonne. Merci beaucoup

----------


## Soledad91

mp envoyé

----------


## Kawa49

bonjour. je cherche un vétérinaire spécialisé dans les nac du coté de Angers car mon petit rat éternue pas mal et il a de petit sursaut assez bizarre.. merci pour vos réponses

----------


## coraline89

Bonjour à tous, je suis heureuse de tomber sur ce topic car je recherche désespérément un bon véto NAC pour aller consulter en urgence demain pour mes 2 rates.
J'habite dans le sud du 77, limite 94 et 91  (ville proche : Lesigny, Ozoir la ferrière, pontault, etc)

Est ce qu'une bonne âme pourrait m'envoyer en MP une liste de véto approuvées par le forum? 
ça serait vraiment fantastique!

Merci d'avance !

----------


## coraline89

ah bah c'est bon j'ai pu trouver.  :Smile:

----------


## Mizuhime

> Coucou ici!
> Ayant postulé à une offre d'emploi sur chambery, j'aurais aimé savoir si les savoyards avaient une bonne adresse nac dans ce coin là (si ça devait se concrétiser   :fou:  )?
> Merci!


Y'a vraiment pas de bons spé nacs sur chambery ou le coin?    ::

----------


## 974.misslovely

merci soledad

----------


## Stormy

Bonjour


je recherche un bon veto en region auvergne, voire rhone alpes
pour des rongeurs, reptiles, bref toutes sortes de nacs!!

dans mon coin ils font surtout les animaux de ferme   :?

----------


## alexielangel

bonjour je souhaiterais avoir l'adresse d'un bon vétérinaire NAC dans le 95, c'est pour un lapin

merci d'avance

----------


## FasaKe

> bonjour je souhaiterais avoir l'adresse d'un bon vétérinaire NAC dans le 95, c'est pour un lapin
> 
> merci d'avance


je te mp.

----------


## Sooz

Bonjour ! Je recherche un véto NAC pour mon petit Mulder dans le 28, à Chartres.

Merciiiii !

 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## Meyine

Bonjour,
*Comme tout le monde ici je recherche un véto qui s'y conaisse en NAC, à Clermont Ferrand ou alentours, pour ma petite lapine.*
Le fait est que je voudrais la faire stériliser, j'ai été chez le véto en bas de chez moi, mais l'ASV ne savait même pas si dans sa clinique on le faisait pas, elle a du chercher dans son ordinateur... Bref je n'ai pas du tout confiance.
Merci beaucoup !

----------


## mexaya

Bonjour,

je cherche pour une connaissance qui ne peut pas trop se déplacer sur Paris, un véto NAC (pour sa rate qui a probablement une tumeur), dans le 92.

j'ai entendu dire qu'il y en avait un bon sur Antony
sinon vers Issy les moulineaux est-ce qu'il y en aurait un de bien ?

Merci    ::

----------


## Soledad91

j'en connais un sur verrieres dans le 91, tu veux les coordonnée?

----------


## mexaya

Merci Soledad, mais ça lui fera un peu loin    ::

----------


## lilou 92

> Bonjour,
> 
> je cherche pour une connaissance qui ne peut pas trop se déplacer sur Paris, un véto NAC (pour sa rate qui a probablement une tumeur), dans le 92.
> 
> j'ai entendu dire qu'il y en avait un bon sur Antony
> sinon vers Issy les moulineaux est-ce qu'il y en aurait un de bien ?
> 
> Merci


je t'ai envoyé un MP

----------


## mexaya

Merci

----------


## julo

Bonjour,

Je cherche aussi un véto NAC sur Nantes, ou sur St Sebastien sur Loire ou l'agglo Nantaise ! On m'a donné le nom de l'un d'entres eux mais il ne me plaît pas (pour des questions d'éthique...) donc j'aimerai en "essayer" d'autre ! 

Merci !!   ::

----------


## Sensha

Bonjour/soir à tous/tes. 

Je me suis inscrite spécialement car j'ai pu comprendre dans les anciens messages que vous aviez l'adresse d'un vétérinaire NAC dans le 91. 
Je serais très intéressée de savoir son adresse afin d'emmener mon petit Kérosène (Petit rat qui porte son nom du fait qu'il ronfle (Et fort en plus !  :Stick Out Tongue: ))

J'aimerai vraiment l'emmener chez un spécialiste car je pense qu'il a un abcès. Après je ne suis pas vétérinaire mais après quelque recherche il y a de grande chance que ce soit ça. J'ai donc regardé comment un vétérinaire pouvait soigner ce genre de bobos.

Je vous remercie de votre aide. En espérant une réponse rapide pour soigner mon nouvel arrivant. ^^

----------


## Sensha

(Erf j'ai oublié ! Et je ne sais pas si je peux éditer mes messages. Noob powa)

J'habite à Dourdan dans le 91. Donc le mieux serait d'avoir une adresse proche de Dourdan. Et le toptop serait d'avoir la meilleur adresse du 91.
Merci beaucoup !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Soledad91

mp envoiyé

----------


## popngum

Si quelqu'un connait un bon véto pour un cochon d'inde à Marseille je suis preneuse, merci   ::

----------


## lilou 92

> Bonjour/soir à tous/tes. 
> 
> Je me suis inscrite spécialement car j'ai pu comprendre dans les anciens messages que vous aviez l'adresse d'un vétérinaire NAC dans le 91. 
> Je serais très intéressée de savoir son adresse afin d'emmener mon petit Kérosène (Petit rat qui porte son nom du fait qu'il ronfle (Et fort en plus ! ))
> 
> J'aimerai vraiment l'emmener chez un spécialiste car je pense qu'il a un abcès. Après je ne suis pas vétérinaire mais après quelque recherche il y a de grande chance que ce soit ça. J'ai donc regardé comment un vétérinaire pouvait soigner ce genre de bobos.
> 
> Je vous remercie de votre aide. En espérant une réponse rapide pour soigner mon nouvel arrivant. ^^


tu devrais aussi lui parler de son ronflement; un rat qui fait du bruit, c'est pas normal du tout    ::

----------


## bibibricole

Bonjour à  tous et à toutes, 

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et comme tout le monde dans ce topic, je recherche un véto qui pourrait s'occuper de nos 3 cochons d'inde et de notre lapin nain.
Originaires du Loiret, nous avons fait castrer nos 2 mâles CI là-bas mais ça ne serait pas évident pour les emmener en cas de pb grave ou urgent...
Du coup, nous recherchons un vétérinaire sur paris et sa proche banlieue. 

Merci d'avance pour toutes les réponses que je recevrais.

----------


## bibibricole

Bonjour, 

Originaire du Loiret, nous avons commencer à faire suivre nos 3 CI et notre lapin nain là-bas. 
Maintenant installé en région parisienne, nous voudrions un vétérinaire spécialisé sur l'ile de France. 
Si vous avez des adresse...Nous sommes preneur.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Carolette

tu as eu des adresses par MP ?

----------


## FasaKe

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Originaire du Loiret, nous avons commencer à faire suivre nos 3 CI et notre lapin nain là-bas. 
> Maintenant installé en région parisienne, nous voudrions un vétérinaire spécialisé sur l'ile de France. 
> Si vous avez des adresse...Nous sommes preneur.
> 
> Merci d'avance.


J'ai fusionné ton post   ::

----------


## Soledad91

tu es où en RP?

----------


## bibibricole

> tu as eu des adresses par MP ?


Ben non, je n'ai reçu aucun message pour le moment...

----------


## we

beaucoup d'entre vous cherche sur le 91, le 77 et les environs

un trés trés bon véto nac est dans le 77, tout prés de Corbeille Essonne (91). Le docteur B.....

si besoin je vous passes ses coordonnées en mp.

il est spécialiste nac et ne fait que les nac, et reptiles.

Il soigne nos nacs et est vraiment super.

----------


## Kyt's

> Envoyé par Carolette
> 
> tu as eu des adresses par MP ?
> 
> 
> Ben non, je n'ai reçu aucun message pour le moment...


MP  :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## bibibricole

> beaucoup d'entre vous cherche sur le 91, le 77 et les environs
> 
> un trés trés bon véto nac est dans le 77, tout prés de Corbeille Essonne (91). Le docteur B.....
> 
> si besoin je vous passes ses coordonnées en mp.
> 
> il est spécialiste nac et ne fait que les nac, et reptiles.
> 
> Il soigne nos nacs et est vraiment super.


Je veux bien ses coordonnées...s'il te plait.
 :merci:   d'avance

----------


## bibibricole

> Envoyé par bibibricole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoyé par Carolette
> 
> ...



 :merci:  bcp

----------


## Soledad91

Moi j'en ai un vraiment bien dans le 91 a verriere le busison (docteur V)

----------


## bibibricole

Merci mais je pense que ça va aller, j'ai eu 3 adresses dont 2 relativement proches de chez moi donc...
mais encore merci à tous ceux/celles qui m'ont répondu.

----------


## Nashoba

*Bonjour, j'aimerai avoir des adresses de véto spe nac dans le* 91

----------


## Soledad91

mp envoyé

----------


## Bobkaa

Bonsoir à tous !!

Je suis à la recherche d'un BON vétérinaire Nac et surtout qui s'y connait en reptiles !! J'habite dans le 78 mais je suis prete à me déplacer dans le 95, 92 ou 75 sans probleme tant qu'il est compétent ! donc si quelqu'un en connait  :Smile:  et j'aimerai connaitre le tarif de la consultation également s'il vous plait car je ne m'y connais pas du tout et je voudrais savoir à quoi m'attendre !
C'est assez urgent je voudrais prendre rdv demain pour lundi !
Je vous remercie d'avance ! 
Bonne soirée !!

----------


## Kyt's

On vous recommandera peut-être un certain Dr S à Paris => à fuir !!!

----------


## popngum

Pas de bonnes adresses sur Marseille?   ::

----------


## vviioo

Bonjour, connaissez vous un véto NAC dans l'Aube (10) ?

----------


## mickey14

Bonjour , 
Pouvez vous m'indiquer en MP un non veterinaire pour soigner un problème de peau de mon cochon d'Inde ?
Je suis sur Paris  14 . 
Merci 
Mickey

----------


## Alcarinea

Bonjour,

Auriez-vous une ou des bonnes adresses de vétérinaires NAC dans Paris pour mon lapin nain bélier ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

----------


## Elestial

Bonjour a tous!

J'ai la même question que la personne du dessus! quelqu'un pourrait me donner de bonnes adresses de véto nac (j'ai 3 cochons d'inde) , est ce que le prix de leur consultation se fait au nombre de chons ?

merci d'avance !

----------


## Kyt's

> Bonjour,
> 
> Auriez-vous une ou des bonnes adresses de vétérinaires NAC dans Paris pour mon lapin nain bélier ?
> Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


As-tu eu une réponse ?

----------


## Alcarinea

Oui, je peux te donner les adresses par MP si tu le souhaites

----------


## eyden91

Bonjour,

Nous avons acheté une lapine il y a 4 mois. Elle était plutot propre (sauf les crottes) et faisait, sauf accident, dans une litière. Puis il y a 10 jrs environ elle a eu comme des fuites urinaires......... elle perdait des gouttes ou laissait des petites "flaques" sans apparemment s'en rendre compte. Elle ne se met pas en position pour faire. Je l'ai emmené chez mon vétérinaire qui m'a dit que soit elle avait une cystite soit il fallait la faire stériliser car elle marque son territoire (sympa quand c'est dans notre lit, les tapis ou le canapé). Elle est donc sous traitement depuis 1 semaine pour une éventuelle cystite mais je ne vois pas d'amélioration....... Il semblerait que mon véto habituel (pour mes chats) ne fasse pas à son cabinet les stérilisations de lapines (trop compliqué). Je cherche donc un vétérinaire prés de St Michel sur orge qui pratique ceci, qui soit compétent et si possible pas trop excessif dans ses tarifs (on dirait que les tarifs peuvent aller du simple au double). Merci d'avance pour Floppy. En espérant que cette opération arrange ses petits soucis. A bientôt.   ::

----------


## isa0164

mp envoye   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## marine91300

moi j'ai une super veto a Massy pas trop cher et surtout une vrai passionnée 
je n'irai plus ailleurs depuis que je l'est trouver si tu veut l'adresse hésite pas

----------


## eyden91

oui, je suis preneuse pour l'adresse du vétérinaire sur Massy. Merci

----------


## Toutemimi45

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

je suis à la recherche d'un bon veterinaire pour les NAC, plus précisement pour mon lapin bélier. Je suis dans l'essonnes (91) mais pourquoi avoir d'autres adresses sur Paris!

Merci  :merci:

----------


## Soledad91

Toutemimi45: mp envoyé


Sinon je veux bien l'adresse a Massy si le miens a verrieres un jours est absent, ca peut toujour servir  :Smile:

----------


## Liris

Bonjour ! 

Connaissez-vous une bonne adresse pour un véto NAC à paris ?? ^^ Merci !

----------


## Grisou

Bonjour, 

je vais dans une clinique vétérinaire généraliste mais je vois plus particulièrement un véto pour mes deux lapins qui s'y connait. Cependant, j'aimerais quand même savoir s'il y a des vétos spécialisés dans les NAC là ou j'habite c'est-à-dire dans le 01 (Ain) et plus particulièrement le Pays de Gex si certains connaissent.

Merci    ::

----------


## Grisou

Je remonte le post  car il y a aussi quelqu'un d'autre qui cherche    ::

----------


## Noemie-

Les clinique de St Genis pouilly s'occupe très bien des NAC, si autre problème il y a l'hopital vétérinaire de Saint martin près d'Annecy qui a aussi un spé NAC.

----------


## Grisou

> Les clinique de St Genis pouilly s'occupe très bien des NAC, si autre problème il y a l'hopital vétérinaire de Saint martin près d'Annecy qui a aussi un spé NAC.


Il n'y a qu'une clinique à Saint-Genis non ? Je vais en effet à cette clinique mais il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait un spé NAC. Un véto (celui que je vois), s'y connait en effet mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit spé NAC.
En effet, je connais aussi le centre hospitalier Saint-Martin Bellevue mais ça reste assez loin. 

En  fait, une nouvelle clinique a ouverte depuis pas très longtemps autre part dans le Pays de Gex (Cessy) et il parait qu'il y a un spé NAC, d'où ma question si certains vont chez eux.

----------


## lilou 92

de toute façon "spé nac" veut tout et rien dire... Il n'existe pas de spécialisation en NAC dans la formation des vétérinaires en france.

On dit en général "spé nac" pour un vétérinaire qui ne s'occupe que des nacs (par exemple une clinique consacré uniquement aux nacs)  et qui a donc plus d'expérience. On le dit aussi pour un véto qui est de très bonne réputation.

----------


## Grisou

Oui, je sais bien qu'il n'y a pas de spécialisation, je parlais plutôt de ceux qui ont une réputation ou qui sont connus pour être bien équipés pour s'occuper des NAC.

----------


## Flaviie

Bonjour , je recherche les coordonnées d'un vétérinaire NAC dans le 64 pour un cochon d'inde 

Si quelqu'un pourrait me les donner sa serait très gentil ! Merci beaucoup !!

----------


## catpat91

bonjour,

je recherche un vétérinaire NAC pour "stériliser" un de mes chinchillas dans le 91.

merci par avance pour votre aide

----------


## missdjudju

Hello, est ce que l'un d'entre vous pourrait me mettre en MP l'adresse du vétérinaire dans le 11e et celui dans le 14è....
Merci, c'est pour une de mes rattes qui vient de se faire un gros bobo

----------


## floraaa

Bonjour,
comme tout le monde je recherche un véto NAC. Dans le 92 près de Colombes ou sur Paris (je n'ai pas de voiture je ne peux me déplacer qu'en transports en communs).
C'est pour probablement une ablation de l'utérus sur une rate qui a des saignements. J'ai déjà été confrontée à ce cas et mon véto m'avait envoyée chez le Dr Q dans le 12e et ma rate était décédée donc j'ai plutôt un mauvais feeling avec ce veto (qui m'a semblé très abrupte) et qui, qui plus est pratique, des tarifs exorbitants.

Merci  pour votre réponse

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour, 

Je remonte ce post car j'aimerais savoir si certain pouvait me conseiller un véto NAC dans le 78 ou proche svp ? Je vais y déménager donc je commence mes recherches.

merci !

----------


## SCOOBY

77 Nandy ça te va ? Grand spécialiste NAC connu et réputé :-)

----------


## SCOOBY

> Bonjour,
> comme tout le monde je recherche un véto NAC. Dans le 92 près de Colombes ou sur Paris (je n'ai pas de voiture je ne peux me déplacer qu'en transports en communs).
> C'est pour probablement une ablation de l'utérus sur une rate qui a des saignements. J'ai déjà été confrontée à ce cas et mon véto m'avait envoyée chez le Dr Q dans le 12e et ma rate était décédée donc j'ai plutôt un mauvais feeling avec ce veto (qui m'a semblé très abrupte) et qui, qui plus est pratique, des tarifs exorbitants.
> 
> Merci  pour votre réponse


Oui le Dr Q. pratique des prix exorbitants et est effectivement pas forcément aimable mais c'est un excellent chirurgien ! Rien à redire là-dessus...

Il y a très peu de spécialistes NAC et effectivement vu ce que tu as à faire il t'en faut un absolument !

Je vois avec deux autres vétos que je connais où ils sont exactement et je te dis ça

----------


## toutouill3

> 77 Nandy ça te va ? Grand spécialiste NAC connu et réputé :-)


Non j'aimerais trouvé dans le 78 voir 91
Le dr B. est déjà a 1h de chez moi actuellement donc si jsuis dans le 78 ca risque d'etre compliqué  :Smile:

----------


## SCOOBY

Ah ban non désolée 91 j'ai pas, tu sais malheureusement y'en a pas partout....

J'ai, je le mets pour les autres aussi :

- 77 Nandy
- 93 Bondy
- 95 Cormeilles
- 75012 Paris

Ce sont des vétos avec lesquels moi ou une amie on a travaillé donc on les connait  ::

----------


## toutouill3

Merci quand même Scooby !
Même si c'est pas forcément un spé NAC mais qu'il ait les compétences ca me va

----------


## SCOOBY

Yesssssssssssss j'avais bien compris c'est le cas de celui de Bondy

----------


## Lilisha129

Bonjour!

je recherche l'adresse d'un bon vétérinaire pour lapins sur La Rochelle

Merci d'avance

----------


## cecileb

Bonjour,

Nous allons devoir laisser un rat malade à massy à la mère de mon conjoint et j'aimerais, avant de partir avoir l'adresse de ce veterinaire.

merci beaucoup!!

----------


## sabine-ti

Bonjour,je recherche un veto" spécialiste " lapin mais pas Nandy ni le 12eme(mauvaise expérience),mon lapin a un problème que l'on arrive pas a enrailler j'ai peur que ca ce termine mal

----------


## mallo

Oh Sabine ! J'espère que tu vas trouver... Scooby c'est quel veto à Bondy stp ?

----------


## Aurore60

> Bonjour,je recherche un veto" spécialiste " lapin mais pas Nandy ni le 12eme(mauvaise expérience),mon lapin a un problème que l'on arrive pas a enrailler j'ai peur que ca ce termine mal


Sabine, je me permet juste de te demander : pourquoi pas Nandy ? Le Dr B est vraiment très bon  ::

----------


## sabine-ti

j'ai eut plusieurs fois des soucis qui n'aurait jamais dut exister

----------


## Jessi

J'ai une bonne véto non NAC sabine mais à livry gargan donc loin de chez toi, dis-moi si tu veux quand même ses coordonnées ::

----------


## sabine-ti

> J'ai une bonne véto non NAC sabine mais à livry gargan donc loin de chez toi, dis-moi si tu veux quand même ses coordonnées


Je suis presque prête a aller a Reims alors ce sera toujours plus pret

----------


## inari

Il y a une veto réputée pour les lapins à Montigny les cormeilles dans le 95, tu la connais déjà ?

----------


## sabine-ti

non je veut bien l'adresse si tu l'as!ma veto est en vacances c'est vraiment la poisse,on ne sait pas ce qu'a mon lapin c'est ca qui m'angoisse

----------


## Antartica

Pas encore d'actualité puisque pas encore eu l'occasion de les y emmener, car ils sont jeunes mais j'ai 3 gerbilles frères, et je n'ai pas de véto spécialisé Nac... auriez vous des adresses svp?
(la clinique Mermoz 69008 a l'air bien? à champagne au mont d'or il y a une clinique qui se dit spécialisée dans les nacs aussi...)

n'ayant toujours emmené mes rongeurs que chez un vétérinaire "généraliste", je n'ai aucun retour là dessus!

ps: je suis dans l'ain mais à quelques min de lyon cependant, donc s'il faut se déplacer, pas de souci!

----------


## Misscoco

Bonjour, 

Je déménage sur Paris avec mon lapin en septembre. Pourriez vous me renvoyer en MP les vétos spé nac de Paris ? Mon lapin a une malloclusion assez avancée et doit voir un vétérinaire compétent tous les 2 mois.

----------


## lilou 92

Tu es d'ou sur Paris ?
je vais remettre ceux cité plus haut :

- 77 Nandy
- 93 Bondy
- 95 Cormeilles
- 75012 Paris
- 75014 Paris

je connais pas ceux du 93 et ceux du 95. Mais je peux t'envoyer les autres. Le mien c'est celui du 14eme.

----------


## abapel

Bonjour
alors pour la veto de Montigny les cormeilles elle est en conges maternité et cette semaine sa remplacante en vacances!!!j ai le meme probleme avec mon lapin(veto tous les deux mois)et la je ne sais plus ou aller(tous en conges)meme le DR Q... a Paris est overbooké ,on me propose un rv urgence le 15 AOUT,PAS AVANT et ps avec lui bien sur,service d urgence
CHEZ VET A DOM il y a un veto NAC,il peut faire le diagnostic,mais pas operer bien sur
donc pour la clinique de Montigny,pas de rv avant lundi,ils envoient chez le DR Q a Paris

----------


## lilou 92

et puis apparement le docteur Q n'est pas la avant le 18. (outre le fait que ce soit un véto hors prix que je ne conseille pas en première consultation)
Je vous envoie celui du 14eme par mp c'est le plus proche.
Et même si vous tombez sur sa remplaçante, elle est super.
- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## leeloolulu

tu peux essayer la clinique de soisy sous montmorency docteur G, ils ne sont pas répertoriés spécialistes mais une question ne coute rien..

----------


## Misscoco

Je vais moi aussi chez le docteur M. à Montigny, elle est super mais je déménage ! Merci Lilou, je pense que j'irai soit dans le 12è soit dans le 14è ! Combien coute à peu près un limage de dents chez le docteur Q. ?

----------


## lilou 92

je ne sais pas le limage de dents mais une consultation simple coute autour de 50€ je crois chez Q. et 36€ dans le 14eme. (au derniere nouvelle, car je n'ai pas d'info récente). Après Q. rajoute pas mal de suppléant assez facilement (radio, echo...) parfois pas forcement nécessaire mais bon. Ce sont de bon vétos tous les deux.

----------


## Cerise93

Bonsoir!

Je suis à la recherche d'un veto de qualité spécialisé dans les NAC (ou ayant des connaissances sur les cochons d'Inde) dans le 93. J'ai lu plus haut qu'il y en avait un à Bondy, si quelqu'un pouvait me donner ses coordonnées ce serait vraiment très gentil!  ::  

 ::

----------


## Misscoco

> je ne sais pas le limage de dents mais une consultation simple coute  autour de 50€ je crois chez Q. et 36€ dans le 14eme. (au derniere  nouvelle, car je n'ai pas d'info récente). Après Q. rajoute pas mal de  suppléant assez facilement (radio, echo...) parfois pas forcement  nécessaire mais bon. Ce sont de bon vétos tous les deux.


C'est cheeeeeeeerr  :: Je paie 50 € pour le limage de dents chez ma véto ! Avec anesthésie etc etc ...

----------


## Sweetix

bonjour !
je cherche un vétérinaire NAC  :Stick Out Tongue: 
j'habite à issy les moulineaux, mais comme je crois qu'il n'y en a pas là bas, je peux me déplacer jusqu'à 50km autour (:

----------


## toutouill3

Bonsoir,

Encore moi et ma recherche véto lol !
Je viens vous redemandez conseil car finalement je ne suis plus dans le meme secteur ...

Donc j'aimerais savoir si vous aviez un vétérinaire a me conseillez pour mes chons/lapins dans *le 28 à la limite du 78 donc secteur HOUDAN, DREUX ?* Je vous remercie  ::

----------


## Mimolette

Bonjour je suis intéressée par une adresse pour des cochons d'Inde et des souris, sur le 93 ou Paris plutôt nord ou est... Le veto de Bondy est bien ? Merci !

----------


## Green

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai 4 furets chez moi, et j'ai un vétérinaire tout à fait compétent. Cependant, même s'il n'est pas ignare côté NAC, j'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui s'y connaisse un peu plus pour 2 de mes poilus.
Merci de vos réponses.

----------


## MeloOny

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Encore moi et ma recherche véto lol !
> Je viens vous redemandez conseil car finalement je ne suis plus dans le meme secteur ...
> 
> Donc j'aimerais savoir si vous aviez un vétérinaire a me conseillez pour mes chons/lapins dans *le 28 à la limite du 78 donc secteur HOUDAN, DREUX ?* Je vous remercie


reponse un peu tardive, mais tu as une clinique veto qui fait les Nacs sur Epernon si ça ne te fait pas trop loin !

----------


## inari

Lilou si tu passe par la tu pourrais me dire qui est le veto que tu vois dans le 14 eme ? merci  ::  

Sinon est ce que quelqu'un connaît un veto NAC ou compétent NAC sur Clermont-Ferrand, voire Vichy si il y en a un mieux

----------


## lilou 92

inari je t'ai envoyé ca.




> bonjour !
> je cherche un vétérinaire NAC 
> j'habite à issy les moulineaux, mais comme je crois qu'il n'y en a pas là bas, je peux me déplacer jusqu'à 50km autour (:


je t'avais répondu ou pas ? je me souviens plus.
donc tu as celui du 14eme (si tu veut je t'envoie un mp) c'est le plus proche.

Sinon concernant issy les moulineaux ne va pas a celle de la rue Lasserre. (pas loin des épinettes)
Elle est bien pour les chats et chien, mais pour les rongeurs, elle y connait rien du tout.

----------


## Lapinesque

> C'est cheeeeeeeerr Je paie 50 € pour le limage de dents chez ma véto ! Avec anesthésie etc etc ...


Oui mais c'est un des meilleurs véto nacs qu'on puisse trouver en France, c'est une pointure ! D'autres vétos nacs (pourtant déjà très bons) l'appel de l'autre bout de la France pour avoir son avis et conseils sur certains cas. 
Les tarifs dépendent aussi de l'équipement que tu peux trouver dans une clinique, si elle est équipée d'un scanner par exemple, si il y a une salle de garde réservée aux nacs (où ils ne sont alors pas mélangés aux chats/chiens), etc ...

----------


## lilou 92

ben après c'est personnel, mais bon je connais d'autre véto sur Paris ou toulouse qui s'y connaisse très bien en Nacs, qui ont du matériel top niveau et avec qui tu arrive pas nécessairement a 500€ de traitement a la fin du moi.
Perso je trouve que ses prix sont quand même élevé et qu'il joue beaucoup de sa notoriété.

Mais a coté de ca c'est un bon véto, oui.

----------


## Babiche

Le docteur B...... de Nandy est LE VETO par excellence; IL ne soigne que les NAC. Pas de chiens ni de chats. Il est TOP !

----------


## inari

Personne n'a un bon veto sur Clermont ferrand (63) voire vichy (03) ou environs à me conseiller

----------


## Marloun

Est-ce que quelqu'un connait un bon véto NAC dans l'oise?

----------


## marienat23

Bonjour,

Je vais adopter 2 gerbilles et je cherche un veterinaire specialisé dans les nac. J ai eu longtemps un lapin suivi principalement par ma veterinaire non specialisee qui etait gentille mais m avouait ne pas toujours etre a l aise. Pour les gerbilles j aimerais quelqu un de specialisé et de bien. J habite non loin de bondy (je suis sur gagny) et j ai vu que vous parliez de quelqu un la bas. 
Sinon paris aussi m interesse.
Par avance merci pour les reponses d adresses en mp.

Marie

----------


## toutouill3

Salut !

Tu as un très bon spé NAC à Nandy !


Je remonte le post car je me renseigne sur les *spé NAC dans le 28 et alentours.*
Apparemment, la clinique du vieux pré aurait un spé nac dans leur équipe, est ce que quelqu'un connait ?
D'autre adresse a me conseillez peut etre ?

Merci beaucoup

----------


## MeloOny

> Salut !
> 
> Tu as un très bon spé NAC à Nandy !
> 
> 
> Je remonte le post car je me renseigne sur les *spé NAC dans le 28 et alentours.*
> Apparemment, la clinique du vieux pré aurait un spé nac dans leur équipe, est ce que quelqu'un connait ?
> D'autre adresse a me conseillez peut etre ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup


tu as une clinique spé Nac a Epernon qui est très bien  ::

----------


## lilithk

bonjour
voila je viens avec une question qui me fend le coeur..
j'ai pris la decision de faire euthanasier mon vieux rat (tumeur énorme..) y a encore une semaine il s alimentait bien , venait chercher des papouilles.. mais la il dors toute la journée, je l'ai papouillé tout a lheure alors qu'il venait mangeai et j'ai remarqué que ses dents devenaient trop long ainsi que ses griffes. il galere a s'alimenter et s'amaigris.. je pense que je dois.. BREF
je recherche quelqu'un connaissant un bon veto pour une eutha sans souffrance sur dijon. j'ai appeler la clinique veto de mansart mais presque 50 pour soulager mon papy.. faut pas exagerer.. :/

----------


## leeloolulu

d'un autre coté tu fais intervenir un professionnel, il a des tarifs, bref il bosse pas pour rien.. bref je sais bien que c'est souvent cher mais quand tu penses qu'une incinération individuelle sur la rp c'est 150e.. mettre un prix ca permet aussi de faire réfléchir ceux qui font de l'eutha de complaisance. je sais bien que c'est pas ton cas loin de la mais ceci peut expliquer cela...

----------


## Chenille

Si c'était pour ça, les vétos peuvent différencier les deux, et faire des tarifs en conséquence...

----------


## pouicpouicpouic

le véto du 14ème c'est le jeune grand sans cheveux dont le prénom est E.?
à l'époque il ne jurait que par les chirurgies, pis quand il disait qu'il faillait donner l'antibiotique immédiatement au rat alors qu'il faisait une détresse respiratoire, bon  :: 
ça donne quoi maintenant pour les personnes qui vont chez lui??



sinon, c'est possible de donner son avis sur les vétos évoqués plus haut, c'est possible d'en parler ici, sans les citer bien sûr? ou le topic sert juste à rechercher un véto?
parce que quand on lit "le meilleur" en parlant d'un très connu véto NAC ça donne juste envie de s'arracher les cheveux. très mauvaise expérience avec ce personnage...

----------


## lilou 92

> le véto du 14ème c'est le jeune grand sans cheveux dont le prénom est E.?
> à l'époque il ne jurait que par les chirurgies, pis quand il disait qu'il faillait donner l'antibiotique immédiatement au rat alors qu'il faisait une détresse respiratoire, bon 
> ça donne quoi maintenant pour les personnes qui vont chez lui??
> 
> 
> 
> sinon, c'est possible de donner son avis sur les vétos évoqués plus haut, c'est possible d'en parler ici, sans les citer bien sûr? ou le topic sert juste à rechercher un véto?
> parce que quand on lit "le meilleur" en parlant d'un très connu véto NAC ça donne juste envie de s'arracher les cheveux. très mauvaise expérience avec ce personnage...


j'avais pas vu ton message avant le mp ^^ (ou j'ai fait un copié collé d'un ancien mp  :: )
Bref pour le 14 eme moi j'ai jamais eu de problème depuis le temps que j'y vais. Bon la ca fait un an que mes rats n'ont pas vu de véto mais c'est vrai que niveau chirurgie et hospitalisation, il est supère.
Le 12eme est chère mais bon ouvert le dimanche ce qui est plutôt pratique.
Je t'ai donné le 77 et Montrouge aussi, mais je crois qu'il y a une nouvelle clinique spé Nacs dans le 95, ceci dit je connais pas l'adresse.


APrès c'est selon ses affinités et ses expériences. Le tout étant d'avoir confiance en son véto.

----------


## pouicpouicpouic

Pour les intéresséEs j'ai une adresse pas trop mal dans le 15ème...

----------


## lilou 92

ah j'ai retrouvé deux adresses (du 95 et du 94) pour les intéressés également....
On va constituer a nous seul une bible vétérinaire parisien  ::

----------


## inari

Moi celui du 12ème je l'ai vu quelques fois, le seul reproche que j'aurais à lui faire c'est que je pense qu'il aurait du me parler d'eutha pour le rat en question avant mais peut-être qu'il avait encore un peu d'espoir. Par contre je les trouve absolument géniaux niveau hospitalisation, c'est la premier fois que quand je laisse un animal je sens qu'il va être presque aussi choyé qu'à la maison. 
Celle de Montrouge j'y suis beaucoup allé ces derniers temps. Niveau prise en charge globale de l'animal, prise en compte du caractère, du comportement (c'est d'ailleurs un peu son domaine  vu qu'elle a fait sa thèse véto sur le comportement  ::  ) je la trouve géniale, par contre des fois je la trouve un peu légère sur les traitements et je trouve qu'elle rechigne à donner des antibios. Niveau problèmes neuro je la trouve bien. 
Celui du 77 je trouve quand même que ça reste la référence niveau connaissances des NAC, par contre je trouve qu'il ne prends pas assez compte le caractère de l'animal, et qu'il parle trooooop vite  ::

----------


## lilou 92

Le 12eme je trouve clairement qu'il fait de l'acharnement thérapeutique parfois...




> Niveau problèmes neuro je la trouve bien.


Il y a un an ni celui du 12eme ni celui du 14eme n'avait trouvé le problème de mon rat.
Je suis curieuse de savoir, c'etait quand et qu'est ce qu'elle a donné pour ton rat ?  :Smile: 
Car j'ai entendu parlé depuis pas longtemps des tumeurs pituitaires et traitement associés

----------


## pouicpouicpouic

> Par contre je les trouve absolument géniaux niveau hospitalisation,  c'est la premier fois que quand je laisse un animal je sens qu'il va  être presque aussi choyé qu'à la maison.


c'est pas ce que je me suis dit le jour où j'ai entendu un rat en soin crier comme pas possible, et même pas un mot doux en retour pour le rassurer le loulou...
pis bon, les installations c'est pas l’hôtel 4 étoiles non plus, surtout pour le prix hein  :: 




> Car j'ai entendu parlé depuis pas longtemps des tumeurs pituitaires et traitement associés


pour les tp faut donner de la cabergoline, et surtout pas du galastop car trop peu dosé en cabergoline et donc inefficace.
mais demande à amazeLee (dans le topic la vieillesse des rats) c'est elle l'experte.
et il semblerait que le doc de nandy soit bien au fait des tp.

----------


## inari

> Le 12eme je trouve clairement qu'il fait de l'acharnement thérapeutique parfois...
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a un an ni celui du 12eme ni celui du 14eme n'avait trouvé le problème de mon rat.
> Je suis curieuse de savoir, c'etait quand et qu'est ce qu'elle a donné pour ton rat ? 
> Car j'ai entendu parlé depuis pas longtemps des tumeurs pituitaires et traitement associés


En fait elle m'a surtout aidé pour mon chat  ::  Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'elle a une bonne connaissance des problèmes neurologiques dans leur ensemble  ::  Je sais qu'elle connait bien les problèmes neuros chez les rats après je n'ai jamais emmené de rats chez elle pour ça. J'en ai perdu deux récemment de problème neuro, une qui est morte à frégis, ca a été foudroyant (quelques heures) et on n'a pas su si c'était une tumeur de l'hypophyse ou cérébrale, l'autre a eu, selon le véto du 12 ème une dégénérescence neuronale (j'ai fais un post à ce sujet avec vidéos si jamais ça t'interesse sur forum-rat, mon pseudo c'est nattiaq) donc pas de cabergoline parce qu'il a estimé que c'était pas une tumeur de l'hypophyse justement.  
Oui moi aussi j'ai entendu parlé des tumeurs pitutiaires récemment. Je pense qu'en effet le doc de Nandy est le plus à la pointe niveau connaissances. 
Celle de Montrouge je crois qu'elle utilise du Galastop. 

Oui je trouve aussi que c'était de l'acharnement thérapeutique mais c'est difficile à dire quand on est dedans... c'est là ou j'apprécie celle de montrouge et son côté très bénéfice/risques pour l'animal. J'aurais du dire stop bien plus tot mais c'est comme ça... 

Moi je les trouve vraiment bien pouicpouicpouic niveau hospitalisation, en tous cas mieux que les autres vétos chez qui j'ai fais hospitalisé des rongeurs (et malheureusement vu que j'ai des rats uniquement en fa et souvent avec pas mal de pathologies, je n'ai eu aucun rats à moi mais je commence à avoir fais le tour de leurs pathologies ...)

----------


## pouicpouicpouic

> Le 12eme je trouve clairement qu'il fait de l'acharnement thérapeutique parfois...


C'est clair!! Mais surtout il expérimente des traitements à l'aveuglette (sans connaître ni les effets ni les résultats) et prescrit des médicaments super dangereux pour l'animal, sans nous avertir bien sûr !!


Pour continuer dans le genre sympa  ::  n'allez jamais voir les vétos du 20ème, tous et toutes plus incompétentes et malhonnêtes les uns que les autres...

----------


## lilou 92

Inari >> je pensais que tu parlais des rats en effet ^^ mais bon c'est bon a savoir pour les chats aussi  :Stick Out Tongue: 
C'est vrai qu'elle a l'air assez bien concernant les comportements de nos petits animaux. (de ce que j'ai entendu)

pouicpouicpouic      >> en effet j'ai vu ce fameux post sur la cabergoline du coup je me demandais si les vétos dont on parle avait eux aussi eu l'info depuis l'année passé, et si ils commençaient  à  en prescrire.

----------


## inari

Moi celui du 12eme j'ai pratiquement vu que sa remplaçante que je trouve bien. 
C'est avec des rats que tu as eu des mauvaises expériences ? 

Oui elle est très bien niveau comportement autant pour chats et chiens que NAC  ::  après aucun veto n'est parfait ... C'est pour ça que j'en vous toujours plein de différents  :: 
la comme je déménage en province je vais avoir moins le choix...

----------


## pouicpouicpouic

> Inari >> je pensais que tu parlais des rats en effet ^^ mais bon c'est bon a savoir pour les chats aussi 
> C'est vrai qu'elle a l'air assez bien concernant les comportements de nos petits animaux. (de ce que j'ai entendu)
> 
> pouicpouicpouic      >> en effet j'ai vu ce fameux post sur la cabergoline du coup je me demandais si les vétos dont on parle avait eux aussi eu l'info depuis l'année passé, et si ils commençaient  à  en prescrire.



mon loulou qui est partit la semaine dernière avait une tumeur pituitaire. d'habitude c'est celui que je t'ai donné en MP qui soigne tout le monde ici. là pour des raisons pratiques je l'avais emmené à côté de chez moi alors je sais pas si le doc I. prescrit de la cabergoline normalement dosée (+/-2ml) ou pas.
j'ai lu que Q. en avait prescrit y'a pas longtemps pour un rat. après j'en sais pas plus.

dans tous les cas de tumeur pituitaire, il faut refuser le galastop car trop peu dosé en cabergoline et donc complètement inutile! la tumeur continue de grossir et l'état du rat se dégrade petit à petit! mon loulou en a fait les frais  :: 

t'as pas contacté amazeLee au sujet des tumeurs pituitaires et de la cabergoline?

----------


## lilou 92

si, j'ai vu son post sur forum rat, ou j'y avais écrit d'ailleurs  :
http://www.forum-rats.com/t68560-tum...-le-30-janvier
Apparemment Chnouillette va faire (ou a fait) un article desssus.  ::

----------


## lilou 92

> Moi celui du 12eme j'ai pratiquement vu que sa remplaçante que je trouve bien. 
> C'est avec des rats que tu as eu des mauvaises expériences ?


C'est pas vraiment des mauvaises expériences parce que je n'en veut pas nécessairement au véto de ne pas avoir trouvé des solutions a l'époques. Mais disons que je n'ai rien vu d'extraordinaire sur sa facon de faire par rapport aux autres vétos parisien, alors que ses prix par contre eux sont vraiment exorbitant. Et j'ai l'impression a chaque fois que j'y vais qu'il me rajoute des trucs et des trucs pour me faire casquer plus (comme prendre une radio du poumon à un rat qui a une tumeur pithuitaire avec des signes visible +++)
Je pense qu'il est doué en NACS, mais pour moi, ca restera pour les urgences.

----------


## inari

Non mais les filles je suis à l'ouest complet la... Depuis plusieurs interventions en fait je vous parle de la clinique du 14eme en disant 12 eme  :: 
c'est pour ça que je comprenais pas trop vos critiques sur ces vétos la (ou je vois en effet plus la remplaçante que le de E.A )

----------


## Chenille

T'étais trop à l'est plutôt  ::

----------


## lilou 92

> T'étais trop à l'est plutôt


 ::

----------


## Chenille

> Oui elle est très bien niveau comportement autant pour chats et chiens que NAC  après aucun veto n'est parfait ... C'est pour ça que j'en vous toujours plein de différents


Tu pourrais me passer les coordonnées de celle-là ?  ::  Et d'autres calés en chats si t'as  ::  (vu tous ceux que tu as vu pour QB, tu dois bien avoir ça  :: )

----------


## bisu325

Bonjour,

Je recherche un vétérinaire spécialisé nac (lapin) sur Brest ou les environs. C'est assez urgent, je viens d'arriver dans la région et mon Loulou est mal en point :/

Merci

----------


## Rose78

Recherche sur le site Marguerite & Cie http://www.margueritecie.com/veterinaire.php

----------


## la sophie

Je cherche un veto pour vaccination et sterilisation pour un lapin
je suis dans le 93 a aulnay sous bois
merci de m envoyer un mp si vous avez une piste

----------


## calypso

Regarde le message juste au dessus du tiens et envoie un message sur le lien indiqué  :Big Grin:

----------


## loo

Hello
Est-ce que qq pourrait me donner des coordonnées de véto NAC dans le 13 svp. J'y pars un mois en vacances, les rats viennent avec moi et comme ils sont âgés, je voudrais savoir où aller en cas de besoin.

----------


## Kity207

Bonjour,
J'habite à Strasbourg, j'ai 1 lapin, 1 cochon d'inde, 1 hamster et des gerbilles.
J'aimerais avoir une adresse d'un vétérinaire spécialisé NAC dans le Bas-Rhin (67) au cas où...
Merci bcp

----------


## Kity207

Merci pour l'envoi de plusieurs adresses dans le 67 par MP.

----------


## SarahC

Je suis preneuse des adresses pour une amie, si jamais, en MP!

----------


## Lovelyratoux

Bonjour, je cherche désespérément un véto nacs dans un de ces départements : Haute-Loire 43 et Loire 42 aussi possible 69 Rhône alpes et 07 Ardèche , je suis prête à faire de la route pour trouver un véto qui a déjà vu des rats !!!! SVP !!!

----------


## naboule

bonjour,je viens de tout lire  :: 
est ce que vous pourriez me donner les noms des vétos sur paris en MP svp? c'est pour mes chons 
merci

----------


## Belinga

Bonjour,
je cherche un véto spé NAC pour mon lapin dans le 47 ou 82, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ? merci d'avance  ::

----------


## inari

J'ai (enfin) trouvé une spé NAC très compétente, pro et bien équipée dans les alentours de Clermont-Ferrand donc si quelqu'un cherche dans ce coin mp  ::

----------


## Columba

Je recherche une adresse de véto NAC compétent et ne pratiquant pas de prix exorbitants pour la castration d'un jeune lapin, en RP, le plus proche possible de Palaiseau (91). J'ai envoyé un mail à Marguerite & cie mais si vous avez des adresses n'hésitez pas à me les envoyer par mp.

----------


## Kyt's

Recherche le nom de la véto qui s'occupe des pigeons sur le 92.
Merci  ::

----------


## Columba

> Je recherche une adresse de véto NAC compétent et ne pratiquant pas de prix exorbitants pour la castration d'un jeune lapin, en RP, le plus proche possible de Palaiseau (91). J'ai envoyé un mail à Marguerite & cie mais si vous avez des adresses n'hésitez pas à me les envoyer par mp.


M & cie a répondu super vite donc c'est bon

----------


## nat34

Je recherche un véto NAC pour des poules soies sur Montpellier. Merci

----------


## Breizhness

Bonjour,
Je me permets de venir vers vous car j'aurais besoin en urgence de coordonnées d'un véto NAC, et plus précisément spécialisé dans les chinchillas près d'Issy-Les-Moulineaux.
Mon chinchilla de presque 12 ans, Bouchon, ne s'alimente plus depuis quelques jours. Il a fait plusieurs malocclusions soignées en RP par le Docteur B. de Nandy et par le Dr T. sur Rennes (ou nous étions pendant 3 ans, et si quelqu'un est en recherche de véto spécialisé NAC je donne l'adresse sans soucis, il est vraiment top) ; nous venons de ré-emménager sur Issy-Les-Moulineaux. 
Mon pépère a arrêté progressivement de manger : ma fille a été hospitalisée pendant quelques jours, et donc je suis restée avec elle à l'hôpital ; mon conjoint s'occupait de Bouchon le soir en rentrant, mais depuis notre sortie de l'hôpital nous avons bien vu qu'il avait été marqué par notre absence, et depuis deux jours ne mange plus du tout et ne fait plus de crottes (je fais ce que je peux en lui donnant des granulés dissous dans de l'eau et avec un peu de jus d'orange et lui fais prendre cela à la seringue pour qu'il ne se déshydrate pas et ait un apport minimal) ; 
Je cherche donc un vétérinaire en urgence ; le Dr B. de Nandy est loin et ne consulte pas le dimanche ; par ailleurs mon pépère supporte moins bien les anesthésies qu'avant et donc j'ai absolument besoin de quelqu'un qui sache les doser (et ne surtout pas les surdoser) près d'Issy les Moulineaux ; j'ai vu que vous parliez de Montrouge : s'agit-il de a clinique vétérinaire de F. (sur Arcueil mais collée à Montrouge) ? si tel n'est pas le cas, pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît me communiquer les coordonnées de celle de Montrouge ? je souhaiterais y aller dès ce début d'après-midi....
En vous remerciant
Breizhness

----------


## Lagos

Il y a le dr Van Hee a Verrières le Buisson qui est très bien mais je ne sais pas si il est dispo le dimanche

----------


## Diabolo Fraise

Bonjour, je suis déjà allée à la clinique de Fr., à Arcueil. Ils sont vraiment très bien, mais assez chers.
Pour mes furets, je vais à Clamart, voir toujours la même vétérinaire, le Dr. Q., je sais qu'elle est vraiment très douée, après concernant les chinchillas je ne sais pas trop. Si tu souhaites l'adresses, n'hésite pas à m'envoyer un mp  ::

----------


## Rose78

> le Dr B. de Nandy est loin et ne consulte pas le dimanche


J'y ai emmené une lapine une lapine en urgence un dimanche...Après, peut-être fait il le pont (?)

----------


## lilou 92

sinon il y a le Dr A.DLP dans le 14e arrondissement rue Gergovie qui connait très bien les NACs

----------


## kak's

Bonsoir a tous, hier un de mes rats est tombé/a sauté de la cage (j'avoue m'être absentée 2minutes pendant la sortie pour aller me chercher un verre d'eau) et je l'ai retrouvé sur mon oreiller alors qu'il était dans la cage lors de mon départ de la chambre. Bref je ne sais pas de quel étage il a sauté (ma cage a 3 étages et est assez haute) en tout cas depuis ce matin il ne pose plus la patte avant droite par terre. Il saute, grimpe, mange et boit mais j'aimerais quand même voir un véto qui s'y connait bien en rat (le mien est tout jeune donc assez petit) pour savoir si c'est cassé... Je m'en veux j'espère qu'on peut faire quelque chose :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis dans le 92 mais je me déplacer dans toute la RP

----------


## surmulot

Oui le Dr Adlp rue de Gergovie est tres bien. Il suit ma lapine depuis 2003 elle va avoir 12 ans, exceptionnelle longevite

----------


## Lady92

Qui recommanderiez comme veto pour oiseaux en région parisienne ?
Je vais chez le Dr Q à Paris mais sait on jamais...

----------


## abapel

Bonsoir
le docteur M... a Montigny les cormeilles VAL D OISE
coordonnées en MP si vous voulez

----------


## surmulot

Le Dr A.dL.de Paris 14 cite plus haut soigne aussi les oiseaux. Sinon vous avez aussi Fregis ou Maisons Alfort

----------


## Lady92

Merci Àbapel et Surmulot  :: 
Pour celui de Montigny, je pense savoir que le nom fait 6 lettres. Jamais testée encore.
Frégis et Dr ADL je connais déjà :-)

----------


## abapel

oui c est cela,c est ma veto nac pour ma lapine et c est un defilé d oiseaux et autres tortues aussi la bas...

----------


## Koupi

Bonsoir, 
je cherche un vétérinaire spécialisé nac pour mon lapin, je suis à rueil malmaison donc proche 92, 78 ou 75. Merci d'avance pour mon lapin pas en grande forme.
Koupi.

----------


## surmulot

Dr A. De l.. Paris 14e metro Pernety ligne 13 sur RV sauf urgences insister au tel .. Il avait sauve ma lapine de 3 ileus, avc etc .. N'attends pas sil na pas la forme (mp coordonnees)

----------


## Kyt's

Lui n'est pas là ces dernières semaines, c'est le Dr S.

----------


## surmulot

Ah il a pris ses conges tard, mais elle est bien aussi ...

----------


## abapel

Bonjour
j ai donné plus haut le nom de ma veto a Montigny les cormeilles 95 pour info,mes parents sont a Rueil en journée Rueil Montigny 30 mn maxi (25 KM)en journée bien sur
elles sont en plus deux vetos ,n attendez pas si votre lapin n est pas bien,ca va tres vite chez eux quand il y a probleme
coordonnées en MP si vous voulez

----------


## Lady92

J aimerai vos retours d experience sur les hospitalisation dans la clinique de Paris 12. Si possible pour oiseaux ou a defaut autres Nacs. Qui fait les soins ? comment sont ils organisés?

----------


## laulo

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je remonte ce topic pour une amie qui est pas sur le forum et qui cherche un véto nacs d'urgence en Belgique pour faire opérer son rat atteint d'une tumeur de zymbal ...

Besoin de vos adresses amis  ratouphile  !!!

----------


## lilou 92

Tumeur de zymbal, c'est pas de bon pronostic, l opération est lourde (retrait de tous le conduit auditif)  :Frown:  
Bon courage

----------


## laulo

Oui merci, je connais sauf que moi je vis en France et mon véto à l'habitude d'enlever ce genre de tumeur sur mes rats, et franchement j'ai eu un seul echec suite au retrait trop tard d'une tumeur de Zymbal.... Sauf que mon amie habite en Belgique est son véto sait pas opérer ce genre de tumeur... donc j'essaye de l'aider à lui trouver un véto pour qu'elle puisse opérer son loulou !!!

----------


## Orcantia

Bonjour à tous et à toutes!

Je recherche un vétérinaire aux alentours de Lyon/Villeurbanne (69) pour mon lapin Poppy que je voudrais faire stériliser afin d'adopter une lapine en refuge que je vais devoir stériliser également! C'est assez difficile de trier par les avis qui parfois se contredisent et je voudrais vraiment trouver un vétérinaire qui se connait en lapin et pour qui la stérilisation de lapin serait une chirurgie de routine...

Merci d'avance à tous!

----------


## Origan

Si c'est un lapin, as-tu demandé sur margueriteetcie ? l'asso recense des adresses vetos doués avec les lapins, sur la base des internautes qui y sont allés (donc ce n'est pas fiable à 100% comme tous les retours et avis mais ça permet de rétrécir le choix des vétérinaires).

Laulo : as-tu demandé sur SRFA ou Forum-rats ? (enfin, si ton amie n'a pas trouvé depuis la semaine dernière)

----------


## Gwenie

> Bonjour à tous et à toutes!
> 
> Je recherche un vétérinaire aux alentours de Lyon/Villeurbanne (69) pour mon lapin Poppy que je voudrais faire stériliser afin d'adopter une lapine en refuge que je vais devoir stériliser également! C'est assez difficile de trier par les avis qui parfois se contredisent et je voudrais vraiment trouver un vétérinaire qui se connait en lapin et pour qui la stérilisation de lapin serait une chirurgie de routine...
> 
> Merci d'avance à tous!


Mp envoyé.

----------


## Charlotte_78

Bonjour à tous, je n'ai pas le courage de rechercher dans les 40 pages :/
Je cherche un bon vétérinaire NAC dans le 78, idéalement vers Plaisir jusqu'à Versailles.
J'allais voir le Dr B. dans le 77 mais étant depuis un an dans le 78 j'espère pouvoir trouver quelqu'un de compétent.
Je me suis rendue dernièrement dans une clinique vétérinaire sur Plaisir qui fait les "NAC", mais la vétérinaire, très sympathique au demeurant, m'a dit qu'il n'y avait aucun soucis pour stériliser les cochons d'inde femelle, alors qu'apparemment c'est plutôt un mauvais conseil.... J'ai un doute maintenant et je cherche à faire castrer mon chon mâle par quelqu'un de vraiment compétent !
Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :Smile:

----------


## abapel

Bonjour
oui depuis quelque temps certains vetos "font"aussi les nacs ce qui peut depanner,mais au niveau competence il vaut mieux effectivement consulter un vrai specialiste
alors ma veto est dans le 95 a Montigny les cormeilles,c est une des meilleures de la region bien sur ce n est pas tout a coté mais je pense que c est faisable si vous venez occasionnellement ce que j espere pour vos bouchons
je vous donne les renseignements par m si vous le souhaitez
bonne journée

----------


## Charlotte_78

C'est tout à fait l'impression que j'ai eu, mais pour avoir connu un vrai spécialiste, là ça n'avait rien à voir.
Je ne pense pas qu'elle ne soit pas compétente, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle fasse des stérilisations de cochon d'inde régulièrement, et je veux pas que le pépère serve d'essai  :Big Grin: 
On m'a donné le contact d'une clinique à Versailles, merci pour votre aide mais effectivement Montigny les Cormeilles ça me fait beaucoup plus loin  ::

----------


## shdjld

je te MP - beaucoup plus proche de chez toi.

----------


## N'Gorongoro

J'en ai un excellent dans Paris 14e au cas ou quelqu'un ait besoin. Spécialisé en lapins et petits mammiferes (rongeurs, furets etc) oiseaux. Il a sauvé ma lapine deux fois d'ileus mortels si non pris a temps. Elle est morte de vieillesse a l'age de 12ans en 2015.

----------


## naboule

> J'en ai un excellent dans Paris 14e au cas ou quelqu'un ait besoin. Spécialisé en lapins et petits mammiferes (rongeurs, furets etc) oiseaux. Il a sauvé ma lapine deux fois d'ileus mortels si non pris a temps. Elle est morte de vieillesse a l'age de 12ans en 2015.


je confirme ,excellents vétos,mon cochon d'inde a été opéré d'un gros calcul dans la vessie chez eux il y a 2 ans

----------


## lilou 92

Vous parlez du Dr DLP ? Il est vraiment super et son associée le Dr S. aussi. (je ne sais pas si elle est encore là). Il a été mon véto pendant 6 ans, mais ça fait un petit bout de temps maintenant (nostalgie de ma vie étudiante parisienne  ).

----------


## Kyt's

Oui, tout le monde est là.  ::

----------


## N'Gorongoro

Oui tous les deux sont formidables et de bons conseils sur les especes.

----------


## Charlotte_78

Finalement je veux bien les contacts de Paris 14ème... En fait c'est vraiment compliqué avec mes horaires d'arriver pour avoir une visite chez moi dans le 78, donc autant que je regarde à proximité de mon travail ça sera tout aussi bien...
Merci quand même aux personnes qui m'ont contacté pour le 78  :Smile:

----------


## N'Gorongoro

MP envoyé

----------


## Charlotte_78

Suite à ce qu'il vient de se passer ces deux dernières semaines après la stérilisation de mon cochon d'inde à la clinique du Dr DLP, sans vouloir jeter l’opprobre, ce qui est sûre c'est que je n'y retournerai jamais !!!
(attention ce message n'est en aucun cas destiné aux personnes qui m'ont donné son contact, surtout aucune animosité, mais je trouve qu'ils n'ont pas bien fait leur boulot dans mon cas, et surtout pour mon pauvre petit bout qui vient de mourir)

----------


## zezette épouse X

Comme quoi c'est vraiment délicat de conseiller, et ça reste (sauf pour les charlatans avérés évidemment) assez subjectif...

Désolée pour ton CI...

----------


## lilou 92

Désolé pour ton cochon d'Inde Charlotte.  :Frown:  
Par rapport à ton autre message sur la technique utilisée (par voie scrotale et non abdominale), ça ne me choque pas, à la clinique NAC ou je travaillais avant, on le faisait aussi comme ca.
Bon courage à toi.

----------


## Charlotte_78

> Désolé pour ton cochon d'Inde Charlotte.  
> Par rapport à ton autre message sur la technique utilisée (par voie scrotale et non abdominale), ça ne me choque pas, à la clinique NAC ou je travaillais avant, on le faisait aussi comme ca.
> Bon courage à toi.


Le Dr B. m'a expliqué avant d'examiner mon chon qu'il y avait deux possibilités : péri-scrotale ou abdominale, les deux techniques utilisées aujourd'hui.
Quand il l'a retourné pour regarder les cicatrices ce n'était en fait même pas péri-scrotale (c'est à dire le plus éloigné possible de l'orifice) mais carrément scrotale, le meilleur moyen pour que ça s'infecte... Il ne m'a pas dit que c'était n'importe quoi, mais pour lui c'était étrange d'avoir pratiqué cette technique aujourd'hui, alors qu'on peut réussir autrement... Il n'a pas été mal opéré, ça je ne le nie pas... Par contre effectivement ces cicatrices étaient inflammées, et à la clinique véto où il a été opéré ils l'ont vu et il n'a pas pas eu d'antibio... De plus ils lui ont enlevés les fils, mais quand le Dr B. l'a examiné il en restait plein dans sa cicatrice !
Il n'a pas été mal opéré, encore une fois, mais ils ont pris à la légère son affaiblissement ! La preuve elle l'a examiné en 5 minutes montre en main (si on peut appeler ça examiner) juste avant sa première consultation, entre deux portes, alors que je les avais prévenus qu'il n'allait pas bien.
J'ai insisté en lui demandant s'il n'y avait quand même pas de nécessité à l'hospitaliser, qu'il ne mangeait plus etc, elle lui a palpé le ventre et m'a dit "oh non y a pas besoin y a de la matière dans l'estomac !". Le lendemain quand j'ai dit ça au Dr B. il est tombé un peu des nues en me répondant "Mais c'est un herbivore, c'est normal... un herbivore a TOUJOURS de la matière dans son estomac !"

----------


## Nadia68

Bonjour à tous , 

on m'a diagnostiqué un coryza chez mon lapin chercher le dimanche et le soir meme il commençait a tousser, du coup le mardi je suis directe aller chez le veto qui me dit qu'il a un coryza .. Bref antibiotiques et je le dis à la dame chez qui je l'ai pris. Elle me dit non c'est pas le coryza car sinon tout ces lapins l'aurait hors il y en a aucun qui éternue. 
Bref maintenant c'est son frère qui tousse aussi un peu et le 1er lapin continue de tousser malgré l'antibiotique (que j'ai aussi donné au 2eme, ils sont frère et font le meme poids et tout et tout. 
Bref a part les petit éternuements et de temps a autre le nez un peu mouillé il n'y a rien .... 

Du coup j'aurais voulu m'adresser a un Veto spécialisé NAC sur COLMAR dans le 68 ou a coté pour savoir ce qu'il en pense .... 

Merci par avance

----------

